# Neues vom Tegernsee -5.Auflage 2008



## wallberg (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Biker/innen!
Für 2008, zur *5.Auflage unseres Marathons (www.mtb.festival.de)* haben wir uns diverse Änderungen einfallen lassen, welche zum Großteil aus den Rückmeldungen der Teilnehmer/innen, also von Euch stammen.

Der Start findet vorraussichtlich am 8.Juni 2008 statt -
Wir werden entsprechend der Strecken der Strecken A/B/C/D starten,
also 4 Startblöcke, zeitversetzt, erst die langen, dann die kurzen.

Strecken wurden etwas geändert (ALLE ANGABEN UNTER VORBEHALT -NOCH NICHT GENEHMIGT).

A bleibt unverändert, evtl. andere Anfahrt auf 2.Verpflegung
B/C/D werden nach dem ersten Anstieg OHNE Tragestück  vor der Aueralm auskommen, vorab gehts links in einen Singletrial der in eine Forststraße mündet und letztlich über Sonnenbichl wieder ins Söllbachtal führt.

B weiter wie gehabt.

C/D wie im letzten Jahr Trennung nach dem Steilstück im Söllbachtal von A/B, wieder über Hirschberg und Trial H2 nach Kreuth  - DANN NEU: Ab Wallberg Talstation über den knackigen Sommerweg auf den Wallberg, Abfahrt ab Sattel über Deutschlands längste Rodelbahn  (sehr holpriger Wiesentrial, schnell) zum Wallbergmoos, dann Auffahrt zum Setzbergsattel und seeehhr lange Singeltrialabfahrt  nach Kreuth. Ab Batznhäusl wieder über bekannte Rückführung, D Runde bleibt bestehen.


*Strecke A, 40km/ 580hm
Strecke B, 57km/ 1.135hm
Strecke C, 67km/ 2.275hm, unter Vorbehalt!
Strecke D, 86km/ 3.200hm, unter Vorbehalt!*

WIR WERDEN ERNEUT VERSUCHEN UNSERE GELUNGENEN MARATHONS DER LETZTEN JAHRE ZU TOPPEN! STRECKEN NOCHMALS VERBESSERT, MEHR TRIALS, MEHR HÖHENMETER, MEHR KILOMETER UND WENN MÖGLICH NOCH MEHR LEISTUNGEN FÜR DEN TEILNEHMER/IN.


+ Anmeldung ab sofort möglich - 10% Ermässigung auf den Startpreis sichern! 
+ neuer Internetauftritt online
+ jetzt bei tegernsee-freunde.de registrieren und gewinnen!
+ Neues von unseren Partnern und Sponsoren

ALLE INFOS AUF UNSERER NEUEN WEBSITE! www.mtb-festival.de

Gruß Wallberg/Teil der Streckenorga


----------



## wallberg (4. Dezember 2007)

Vielen Dank, wir versuchen wie immer uns zu verbessern!
Neue vorraussichtliche Streckenführung seit heute online, leichte Änderungen für B/C/D in Bad Wiesse bei der Anfahrt zum Kogelkopf, sowie in Kreuth vor VS2.

Weitere Infos gebe ich bei Zeiten bekannt.

wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (4. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die Info  
Es wäre schön, wenn online die Strecken mit Höhenprofil auf einer Karte abgebildet wären.


----------



## wallberg (5. Dezember 2007)

subdiver schrieb:


> Danke für die Info
> Es wäre schön, wenn online die Strecken mit Höhenprofil auf einer Karte abgebildet wären.



Sind in Arbeit -wenn die Genehmigungen erteilt sind, stellen wir sie spätestens online!

wallberg


----------



## Fusion-Racer (5. Dezember 2007)

Also ich bin auf jeden fall nächstes jahr wieder dabei  
Ein Anliegen hab ich aber noch :was mich jedes jahr aufs Neue nervt ist die Startnummernausgabe .Eng ,und unorganisiert,einfach totales Chaos ! 
Bitte Bitte ändern ,aber wenn man erstmal die Nummer am lenker hat ists geil


----------



## wallberg (6. Dezember 2007)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Also ich bin auf jeden fall nächstes jahr wieder dabei
> Ein Anliegen hab ich aber noch :was mich jedes jahr aufs Neue nervt ist die Startnummernausgabe .Eng ,und unorganisiert,einfach totales Chaos !
> Bitte Bitte ändern ,aber wenn man erstmal die Nummer am lenker hat ists geil



Moin, diese Rekla hatten wir zwar noch nicht auf dem Plan, aber auch hier wurde einiges umstrukturiert um den Ablauf einfacher zu gestalten, auch  ein Wechsel der Location wurde angedacht - wir werden sehen!

wallberg


----------



## roba (6. Dezember 2007)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Ein Anliegen hab ich aber noch :was mich jedes jahr aufs Neue nervt ist die Startnummernausgabe .Eng ,und unorganisiert,einfach totales Chaos !




Dem kann ich nur zustimmen . War in den letzten Jahr immer eine *absolute Katastrophe* Ansonsten bin ich ganz klar auch wieder dabei


----------



## wallberg (6. Dezember 2007)

roba schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen . War in den letzten Jahr immer eine *absolute Katastrophe* Ansonsten bin ich ganz klar auch wieder dabei



Wie gesagt in Arbeit -
Streckenpläne in bälde verfügbar, installiert schon mal google earth auf Euren Rechnern, dann könnt Ihr sie bald abfliegen! 

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (7. Dezember 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> auch wenn es bis zum Marathon noch lange hin ist
> nur mal aus Neugierde:
> ist die Strecke, soweit dann genehmigt, dann auch die ganze Zeit legal fahrbar, oder wieder nur mit Sondergenehmigung während des Rennens??. Wie dieses Jahr, siehe Winterweg vom Setzberg runter.



Vorraussichtlich ganzjährig befahrbar (falls schneefrei), wenn sich allerdings vermehrt Wanderer auf den Gemeinden beschweren....also bitte keinen umnieten. Winterweg ist nicht dabei 2008 - wurde aber trialtechnisch gut kompensiert.

wallberg


----------



## ]:-> (9. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
sagt mal wie war die Strecke (2000hm) denn generell so beschaffen? Sinds viele kurze Anstiege oder wenige, dafür längere (käme uns eher entgegen)?
Ich bin noch nie Mara gefahren, aber es würde mich und nen Kumpel echt mal interessieren und der Tegernsee-Mara läge sehr gut in der Zeit...

danke euch, 
grüße

p.s. gibts irgendwo den GPS-Track von der letzjährigen Strecke?


----------



## pug304 (9. Dezember 2007)

]:->;4289359 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> sagt mal wie war die Strecke (2000hm) denn generell so beschaffen? Sinds viele kurze Anstiege oder wenige, dafür längere (käme uns eher entgegen)?
> Ich bin noch nie Mara gefahren, aber es würde mich und nen Kumpel echt mal interessieren und der Tegernsee-Mara läge sehr gut in der Zeit...
> 
> ...



200hm = Strecke C? GPS habe ich nicht, nur das Höhenprofil. Im Prinzip ging es dreimal hinauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (10. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
ja meinte Strecke C.

Vielen Dank für das Profil.  

Glaube damit kann ich mich gut anfreunden, sieht alles danach aus als ob das mein/unser erster (vll. noch was kleines zur Vorbereitung bei mir daheim) Marathon wird.

thx
grüße


----------



## ]:-> (10. Dezember 2007)

oh, dahaben wir ja gerade fast zeitgleich getippt  

nun also ich überlege wirklich noch was vorher zu fahren so um den 18. Mai, habe hier schon gesehen, dass es da einiges gibt. Will hier nicht den Tegernsee-Thread mit Anfängerfragen zumüllen, aber was meinst du/ihr, ich hätte vorher an was um die 1500 hm gedacht um üerhaupt mal zu sehen wie da alles so abläuft. Ist es denn notwendig dass der zur Vorbereitung ein ähnliches Profil hat oder darf's dann auch was welliges in den Mittelgebirgen sein - mag ich zwar nicht, ist aber nah.

(Ach so noch zur ergänzung, ich bin absoluter Mara-Anfänger aber kein MTB Neuling. Wie sich Touren bis ca. 3200hm anfühlen weiß ich. Im Schnitt pendeln meine Sommer-Alpentouren zwischen 1800-2500hm/Tag. 
Aber eben Touren - inwieweit ich davon auf ein Rennen schließen kann weiß ich nicht, aber wahrscheinlich nicht wo arg viel? Erstes Ziel ist natürlich dass das Zeitlimit nicht zum Problem wird + ein paar persönliche Konkurrenten )

Um nochmal zum Tegernsee zurückzukommen: wählt ihr HT oder Fully? Sind's bergab überwiegend Trail üblerer Beschaffenheit oder Schotter?

danke bye


----------



## pug304 (10. Dezember 2007)

hardtail, nix anderes!


----------



## Fusion-Racer (10. Dezember 2007)

pug304 schrieb:


> hardtail, nix anderes!



Zustimm !!!!!
brauchst wircklich kein Fully .Beim Tegernsee-Ma könnt ich mir sogar ne Starrgabel gut vorstellen .


----------



## wallberg (11. Dezember 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> viele, viele Fragen
> Warte mal ab, bis man die Strecke vorab fahren kann, dann gibt es auch wieder Berichte...
> Ob Hardtail oder Fully, darüber streiten sich die Gelehrten.
> Aber Starrgabel für die C-Strecke halte ich für ein Gerücht...



Dem schließe ich mich an - A/B sind auch mit Starrgabel gut zu fahren, aber auf der C/D macht dies keinen Sinn - definitiv. Und wer die Kohle hat sich ein sportliches leichtes Fully zu bauen, ist sicherlich nicht im Nachteil. Die Pros fahren in der Regel Hardteil mit Federgabel und Scheiben, die machen Ihre Zeit allerdings im Uphill und fliegen bergab....


----------



## bergsocke (11. Dezember 2007)

hi,

hab gestern festgestellt, das bei den Höhenmeterangaben zwischen der Ausschreibung und dem Anmeldeformular erhebliche Unterschiede sind.

Das die Angaben auch eine gewisse Toleranz haben ist klar, aber welche stimmen den nun. ?

gruss bergsocke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (11. Dezember 2007)

Die Anfahrten und Verpflegungen wurden erheblich verändert, zudem sind C & D erst kürzlich geändert worden und die GPS Daten wurden zu Fuß neu erlaufen (Schnee) - wird die nächsten Tage alles angeglichen.

wallberg


----------



## mikeonbike (13. Dezember 2007)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Zustimm !!!!!
> brauchst wircklich kein Fully .Beim Tegernsee-Ma könnt ich mir sogar ne Starrgabel gut vorstellen .



zum thema starrgabel - seh ich ähnlich - forstautobahn... ich war über die gesamte strecke unterwegs... da war nichts, wofür man ein fully hätte gebrauchen können...


----------



## wallberg (14. Dezember 2007)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> zum thema starrgabel - seh ich ähnlich - forstautobahn... ich war über die gesamte strecke unterwegs... da war nichts, wofür man ein fully hätte gebrauchen können...



Das Thema Forstautobahnen denke ich kannst Du streichen. Warst wohl auf den Einsteigerrunden unterwegs, oder? Das Vorurteil "Forst...." können wir seit 2007 getrost abhaken, wärst der Einzige der dies heuer moniert hätte - von 1208 Finishern.

Gruß wallberg


----------



## Sergej. (14. Dezember 2007)

Bin die C-Strecke von 2007  mit einem Starrbike abgefahren. Während der ersten Trailabfahrt musste ich ein- oder zweimal stehen bleiben, weil mir die Handgelenke wehgetan haben. Die zweite Abfahrt war erstaunlich gut gegangen.
Im Rennen  bin ich die C Strecke mit einem HT gefahren. 
Also Im Rennen bin ich definitiv mit einem HT schneller. Mit einem Starrbike mach es aber auch Spaß.

Sergej


----------



## mikeonbike (14. Dezember 2007)

wallberg schrieb:


> Das Thema Forstautobahnen denke ich kannst Du streichen. Warst wohl auf den Einsteigerrunden unterwegs, oder? Das Vorurteil "Forst...." können wir seit 2007 getrost abhaken, wärst der Einzige der dies heuer moniert hätte - von 1208 Finishern.
> 
> Gruß wallberg



bleib mal locker - ich war über die 85 km unterwegs. mir sind keine techn. besonderheiten im gedächnis geblieben...


----------



## wallberg (14. Dezember 2007)

Sergej. schrieb:


> Bin die C-Strecke von 2007  mit einem Starrbike abgefahren. Während der ersten Trailabfahrt musste ich ein- oder zweimal stehen bleiben, weil mir die Handgelenke wehgetan haben. Die zweite Abfahrt war erstaunlich gut gegangen.
> Im Rennen  bin ich die C Strecke mit einem HT gefahren.
> Also Im Rennen bin ich definitiv mit einem HT schneller. Mit einem Starrbike mach es aber auch Spaß.
> 
> Sergej



Klar, man kann auch zu Fuß nach Rom gehen. Du hast schon recht, fahren kann man fast alles mit Starrgabel wo andere ein Fully nutzen, meiner Meinung nach ist Frontfederung bei C/D Pflicht, Fully ein kann - OK? Dennoch fahre ich auch gerne mit meinem Stahlroß OHNE Federgabel und 9kg - aber bergauf machts mehr Spass...wallberg


----------



## mountainbike (14. Dezember 2007)

Ja hi Jungs!

Na da will ich mich doch auch mal hier melden - bei meinem Lieblingsmarathon überhaupt. Ist echt so, Flo - ich schleime nicht!!! 

Find ich SUPER das der Wallberg wieder gefahren wird, der zieht nochmal richtig Körner und wer ein 34er hat freut sich auch  

Leider ist es bis dahin noch so lange - Reignman, da gehts mir so wie dir

Zum Thema Bike: Hardtail ist Ideal -   

Die Fully-Fahrer fahren eh meist überall Fully. Die haben sich so an ihre Affenschaukeln gewöhnt, daß sie die natürliche Härte gar nicht mehr kennen 

Viele Grüße
Bergpeter


----------



## bergsocke (14. Dezember 2007)

Leben und Leben lassen  

soll doch jeder fahren mit was er will


----------



## wallberg (18. Dezember 2007)

GPS Daten der neuen Strecken online! Könnt die Strecken ja schon mal mit google earth abfliegen!!!

wallberg


----------



## ]:-> (19. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
wow das mit den GPS-Tracks ist echt super! Hat sich aufgrund der verhöhenmeterung (äh mehr höhenmeter halt) was an den Zeitlimits geändert/verschoben?

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (20. Dezember 2007)

]:->;4317413 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> wow das mit den GPS-Tracks ist echt super! Hat sich aufgrund der verhöhenmeterung (äh mehr höhenmeter halt) was an den Zeitlimits geändert/verschoben?
> 
> grüße



Ist noch nicht geändert worden, da es aber heuer KEINE Zeitlimitprobleme gab, wird sich wenn überhaupt nur geringfügig was Ändern, für C/D.

wallberg


----------



## RonnyS (20. Dezember 2007)

Wir freuen uns wieder auf den Tegernsee Marathon 2008
Super Vorarbeit wallberg einschl. Homepage und Anegbote rund um den Marathon einschl. Zimmerbuchung (Fremdenverkehrsamt ist supi !!!!)
Einfach vorbildlich   -   5 STERNE an EUCH


----------



## mountainbike (26. Dezember 2007)

gell heuer gibts wieder ein t-shirt am tegernsee?  

also ich freu mich über ein shirt 

@reignman - ich bin im übrigen schon angemeldet - freu (wie siehts bei dir aus?) 

hattest du ein schönes weihnachtsfest?

lg bergpeter


----------



## taylor (29. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
die Anmeldung funktioniert nicht. Nach der Erfassung erhalte ich eine Fehlermeldung: ERROR: get_template() failure: [./]

Bitte Info, sobald die Anmeldung funktioniert. Danke.


----------



## BeLucky (31. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

bei mir das Gleiche: ERROR: get_template() failure: [./]


----------



## wallberg (31. Dezember 2007)

BeLucky schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei mir das Gleiche: ERROR: get_template() failure: [./]



Leite die weiter. Gebe Bescheid, wenn´s behoben ist, sorry!
wallberg


----------



## mountainbike (31. Dezember 2007)

da muss ein problem vorliegen. bei mir ging es einwandfrei!!!

schreibt doch mal wallberg an !!!

übrigens - guten rutsch ins neue mtb-race-jahr an alle hier !!!

euer bergpeter


----------



## wallberg (2. Januar 2008)

Habe soeben eine Anmeldung ausgeführt - klappt tadellos. Bitte versucht es nochmal, leite den Vorgang dennoch an unseren Systemadministrator weiter!

Gutes Neues Jahr und viele sturzfreie Kilometer!

wallberg


----------



## taylor (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe immer noch die gleiche Fehlermeldung. Vielleicht liegt es auch an der Strecke, bei welcher ich mich anmelden möchte (Strecke C)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (4. Januar 2008)

taylor schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe immer noch die gleiche Fehlermeldung. Vielleicht liegt es auch an der Strecke, bei welcher ich mich anmelden möchte (Strecke C)?



Hab mich soeben für die C gemeldet - klappte tadellos, sofort eine Bestätigung erhalten, keine Fehlermeldung ?!

wallberg


----------



## taylor (4. Januar 2008)

Also... ich habe es jetzt an drei unterschiedlichen Rechnern versucht, die Anmeldung durchzuführen - bei allen bekam ich die bekannte Fehlermeldung. Kann ich jemanden vom Orga-team denn meine Daten mailen, damit eine Anmeldung erfolgt?


----------



## wallberg (4. Januar 2008)

Bitte sende Deine Daten an [email protected]

wallberg


----------



## taylor (6. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
die Anmeldung hat nun funktioniert. Ich habe lediglich bei Teamname: "kein" eingetragen ... schon hat es funktioniert! Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## wallberg (6. Januar 2008)

taylor schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Anmeldung hat nun funktioniert. Ich habe lediglich bei Teamname: "kein" eingetragen ... schon hat es funktioniert! Trotzdem Danke.



Kannst Du gerne per email an genannte nachtragen lassen!!!

Tauwetter am Tegernsee - schlecht zum Skifahren, zu wenig zum biken!


----------



## wallberg (17. Januar 2008)

Streckenänderungen 2008 zu 2007 auf den langen Strecken!

Neue Streckenführung auf Strecke C und D
Auf vielfachen Wunsch von Teilnehmern haben wir die Strecke C und D nochmals überarbeitet: 
Strecke C hat nun *65,2km/ 2.483hm*, Strecke D *82,8km/3.486hm*. Die Trialabfahrt über den H2 nach Kreuth bleibt natürlich erhalten. Zusätzlich haben wir den höchsten Berg des Tegernseer Tals, den *Wallberg*, wieder in die Strecken C und D eingebaut.

Streckenpläne sind nun online!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klogrinder (17. Januar 2008)

mountainbike schrieb:


> also ich freu mich über ein shirt



Kann ich nur zustimmen, fand ich sehr gut


----------



## mountainbike (17. Januar 2008)

@wallberg - gibt es diese jahr wieder ein t-shirt?

gibts auch eine online-starterliste?

lg bergpeter


----------



## pug304 (17. Januar 2008)

mountainbike schrieb:


> @wallberg - gibt es diese jahr wieder ein t-shirt?
> ....



also das Adidas-Shirt ist echt mal eine super Klamotte. Im Vergleich zu manch Lappen der einem ins Starterpaket geschmuggelt wird


----------



## wallberg (18. Januar 2008)

Position am Wallberg ist dort, weil die C&D diese Passage 2x passieren - die C Verpflegungen sind etwa bei km 23 (Söllbach), 40(Wallberg1) und wenn´s Not am Mann hat halt nochmal am Wallberg(2) bei km 60 ca. Sind 3 Verpflegungen auf gut 60km Plus Zielverpflegung, und die wird heuer wieder top! Also keine Panik!


----------



## wallberg (18. Januar 2008)

pug304 schrieb:


> also das Adidas-Shirt ist echt mal eine super Klamotte. Im Vergleich zu manch Lappen der einem ins Starterpaket geschmuggelt wird



Ja, auch heuer werden wir wieder Funktionsshirts klarmachen - Anzahl vermutlich ausreichend über die ersten 1000 Anmelder, Qualität am Standard des letzten Marathons gehalten 

wallberg


----------



## mountainbike (18. Januar 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> schade,
> finde 2 Verpflegungsstellen für die C-Strecke (knapp 2500 hm) schon sehr wenig, die 3. ist mehr für die D-Strecke gedacht, und für die C-ler mehr als Option, wenn überhaupt. letztes Jahr waren die 2. Verpflegungsstellen für die C-Strecke auch schon knapp bei deutlich weniger Höhenmeter.




jetzt jammer nicht, reignmann   oder hat dein racefully nur einen flaschenhalter?? 

also ich muss sagen, das hat letztes jahr wirklich gereicht! 
UND: bezüglich verpflegungsstationen, können sich einige veranstalter am tegernsee was abschauen, finde ich!!! 

@wallberg - das mit den t-shirts find ich klasse, smile! (bin ja schon angemeldet  )


bergpeter


----------



## maxa (18. Januar 2008)

Kannst dich ja schon mal mit dem Camelbag anfreunden.


----------



## mountainbike (18. Januar 2008)

@ reignman - hihi, hast wohl deinen erstgeschriebenen kommentar nochmals 
                   bearbeiten müssen  

@ maxa - kann er nicht, der reignman ist doch ein rückenkranker 


tz tz tz - marathon fahren wollen, keinen zweiten flaschenhalter haben und dann noch rückenkrank -


----------



## maxa (18. Januar 2008)

und dann noch ein reinrassiges Racebike zulegen.


----------



## mountainbike (18. Januar 2008)

maxa schrieb:


> und dann noch ein reinrassiges Racebike zulegen.



genau maxa 

und den aufwand für 2 jahre, weil dann ist aufgrund der gestreckten sitzposition der rücken total im eimer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (19. Januar 2008)

mountainbike schrieb:


> genau maxa
> 
> und den aufwand für 2 jahre, weil dann ist aufgrund der gestreckten sitzposition der rücken total im eimer



Bei schönem Wetter, wovon ich ausgehe, lassen wir Euch am Wallbergsattel evtl. durch den Biergarten am Wallberghotel fahren, der anschließende Downhill über die Rodelbahn macht dann sicherlich doppelt Spass  und der Durst ist auch weg.....

wallberg


----------



## sekt88 (19. Januar 2008)

Aber Bitte kein Orangen T-Shirts oder Funktionshemd. Orange ist echt zum Kotzen.


----------



## wallberg (21. Januar 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Aber Bitte kein Orangen T-Shirts oder Funktionshemd. Orange ist echt zum Kotzen.



Mit SportScheck als Sponsor wird sich Dein Wunsch wohl nicht erfüllen. Ich finde Orange schön - wie immer eine Sache des Geschmacks.

wallberg


----------



## pug304 (21. Januar 2008)

also ist fand das orange AIDS-Shirt super. Aber Farbe ist nun mal Geschmacksache


----------



## ]:-> (21. Januar 2008)

hi, 
ich hoffe ja dass ich nicht zu doof bin aber irgendwie funzt die ANmeldung gerade nicht:
Zitat.:
"Online-Anmeldung

Mit meiner Anmeldung bestätige ich, dass ich die Ausschreibung sowie die Teilnahmebedingungen aufmerksam gelesen und verstanden habe. Ich erkenne mit meiner Anmeldung die nachfolgende Haftungsausschluss-Erklärung an und gebe diese hiermit rechtsverbindlich ab."

danach nur noch kurze Werbung und das war's. Außer zur Ausschreibung und zu den Teilnahmebedingungen gibt es keine Links mehr...

grüße

p.s. nutze firefox 1.5


----------



## wallberg (22. Januar 2008)

]:->;4407411 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> ich hoffe ja dass ich nicht zu doof bin aber irgendwie funzt die ANmeldung gerade nicht:
> Zitat.:
> "Online-Anmeldung
> ...




Bitte melde Dich doch hierzu beim Veranstalter direkt:

[email protected]

Danke, wallberg


----------



## ]:-> (22. Januar 2008)

HI,
geht klar, habe es gestern nach noch mal probiert, wieder das gleiche ... allerdings geht es gerade wieder - mit dem Link zur Anmeldeseite.


--- jetzt bin ich also auch dabei ---


----------



## gorbi73 (22. Januar 2008)

pug304 schrieb:


> also ist fand das orange AIDS-Shirt super. Aber Farbe ist nun mal Geschmacksache



Kannste dann noch Holzpantoffeln zu anziehen und mit ´ner Tulpe im Maul ab zum Käserollen!
Geht aber nur, wenn man kein Fußballspielen kann  
Ok, wir schweifen ab...


----------



## bike bike (23. Januar 2008)

Das Funktionsshirt vom letzten Jahr war sicher das brauchbarste Startpaket-Teil, das ich in den letzten Jahren erhielt. Im üblichen Trikot-Einheits-Blau/ Grau hab ich mit der Farbe kein Problem.

Anekdote dazu: Als ich nach dem Duschen auf den Parkplatz zurückkomme (zu Fuß), mit Shirt, spricht mich eine Dame an, "so geht´s ja wirklich nicht, das war nicht sehr gentleman-like gerade"

ich "häh?"

Sie weiter "ich hätte sie gerade mit dem Auto geschnitten und ganz knapp vor ihr die Parklücke weggeschnappt, sie kann sich genau an das orange Shirt erinnern"

ein kurzer Blick in die Runde, mehrere Dutzend Leute laufen mit dem orangen Shirt herum, alles löst sich in Lachen auf ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (29. Januar 2008)

Neuer newsletter sollte heute Abend rausgehen !!!


----------



## wallberg (30. Januar 2008)

MTB-FESTIVAL TEGERNSEER TAL 2008 - THEMEN IN DIESEM NEWSLETTER 
+ Noch bis 31.01.08: 10% Ermässigung auf den Startpreis sichern! 
+ Bräustüberl Tegernsee mit Super-Preis für das "Biggest Team"!
+ Funktionsshirt von SportScheck für die ersten 1.000 Teilnehmer/innen!
+ Neues von unseren Partnern und Sponsoren


Wenn der Newsletter nicht angezeigt wird, bitte hier klicken
BIS 31.01.08 ANMELDEN UND 10% SPAREN!   
Jetzt noch schnell anmelden und 10% sparen:

Startgeld bei Anmeldung bis 31.01.2008:
Strecke A, 40km: 22,50 Euro (25,00 Euro - 10% Frühbucher-Rabatt) 
Strecke B, 57km: 27,00 Euro (30,00 Euro - 10% Frühbucher-Rabatt)
Strecke C, 67km: 31,50 Euro (35,00 Euro - 10% Frühbucher-Rabatt)
Strecke D, 86km: 36,00 Euro (40,00 Euro - 10% Frühbucher-Rabatt) 



SUPER-GEWINN FÜR DAS "BIGGEST TEAM"  

Herzogliches Bräustüberl Tegernsee

Den wohl begehrtesten Preis des diesjährigen MTB-Festival Tegernseer Tal stellt das Herzogliche Bräustüberl Tegernsee zur Verfügung: Wirt Peter Hubert lädt das stärkste Team zu einer zünftigen Brotzeit ins Bräustüberl Tegernsee ein! Was kann´s im Leben noch Schöneres geben  




FUNKTIONSSHIRTS VON SPORTSCHECK FÜR DIE ERSTEN 1.000 TEILNEHMER/INNEN  

SportScheck

SportScheck hat den ersten 1.000 angemeldeten Teilnehmer/innen ein Funktionsshirt in die Startertüten gepackt! Das Shirt ist aus der Kollektion von adidas hat einen regulären Verkaufspreis von über 40 Euro!


----------



## wallberg (17. Februar 2008)

FLYER und Plakate ab sofort verfügbar -
Wer welche braucht, bitte um Nachricht!


----------



## wallberg (21. Februar 2008)

Ein neuer Sponsor für trinkfeste Biker ist mit am Start! 
Das Bräustüberl Tegernsee lädt die stärkste Mannschaft (Teilnehmer) mit max. 30 Personen zu Brotzeit und Bier in die legendären Hallen der Benediktinermönche ein! Selbige haben übrigens vor gut 850 Jahren München gegründet - wenn das kein Ansporn zum feiern ist!


----------



## wallberg (27. Februar 2008)

Der Aktuelle newsletter unserer Serie - 
Wir haben noch ein paar Neue Sponsoren in petto die Euch sicher zusagen!!! Mehr Infos hierzu in kürze!

*www.mountainbike-challenge.de*

1. Anmeldestart
2. Trans Germany - Startplatz gewinnen!
3. Challenge Saisonkarte 2008
4. Gratis Trainingspläne von moooove
5. Günstige Flüge zum Open MTB Marathon auf Gran Canaria
6. Marathon Fahrtechniktraining 
7. Individuelle Teamtrikots ab 10 Stück! (Werbung)
8. MTB-Festival Tegernseer Tal mit neuer Strecke


[email protected] 


Jetzt anmelden und Trans Germany Startplatz gewinnen!
Die Homepage der Ritchey Mountainbike Challenge wurde in den letzten Tagen komplett aktualisiert und die Anmeldung eröffnet. Unter allen Teilnehmern, die sich bis Ende März zu einem oder mehreren Marathons der Serie anmelden, verlosen wir eine Trans Germany Teilnahme!


7 Marathons nur Euro 195,-
Wer die komplette Ritchey Mountainbike Challenge bestreiten möchte, kann mit einer Saisonkarte sehr viel Geld sparen. Das Startgeld für alle Marathons in Deutschland und Österreich beträgt nur 195,- Euro bei Anmeldung und 
Überweisung bis Anfang Mai. 


Termine und Schwerpunkte:
17.05. Hollfeld (kurze, steile Anstiege) 
07.06. Tegernsee (steile Schotterabfahrten) 
20.06. Pfronten (Abfahrten auf losem Untergrund) 
11.07. Bad Goisern (Singletrailtechniken) 
13.09. Oberammergau (Trailtechnik, steil bergab) 
26.09. Oberstdorf (Stufen fahren) 

Geleitet werden die Kurse von Andrea Hiller, Trainerin des moooove RacingTeams. (2007: TriSource RacingTeam) Andrea ist ausgebildete Fahrtechniktrainerin - seit 2006 mit BDR Lizenz und mit Weiterbildung Freeride-Techniken, Transalpteilnehmerin und liebt schwierige Trails. 

Mehr Infos:
www.moooove.de 
Eigene Teamtrikots ab 10 Stück!
Individuelle Designe - keine Vorfertigung - Redvil produziert Bike Bekleidung in Top-Qualität nach Wunsch! 

Um in eine höhere Stückzahlkategorie zu kommen, können Oberteile zu einer Gesamtstückzahl zusammen gezählt werden!

Z.B.: 15 Kurzarm-Trikot + 10 Langarm-Trikot + 10 Westen = 35 Stück. Bei Redvil erhält man in diesem Fall für alle drei Artikel die Preisstaffel von 30 bis 49 Stück. Gleiches gilt separat für Hosen!
www.redvil.de




Neue Strecke am Tegernsee
Die Strecken des Mountainbike Festival in Rottach Egern führen zu den schönsten Fleckerln des Tegernseer Tals. Landschaftliche Höhepunkte sind die grandiosen Weitblicke auf den blauen Tegernsee von der Wiesseer Höhenstraße aus und die ursprüngliche Auenlandschaft der Weissachau. Auf den beiden langen Strecken wurde der Asphaltanteil gegenüber dem Vorjahr reduziert und die Teilnehmer erwartet ein richtig schöner Singletrail Downhill! Detaillierte Höhendiagramme, GPS und Google Earth Daten stehen ab sofort auf der neuen Homepage der Veranstalter zum Download bereit.

www.mtb-festival.de


----------



## wallberg (4. März 2008)

Oje, Schneefall, 0 Grad. Ich hoffe der Frühling kehrt zurück!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (5. März 2008)

Das ist wahr, Streckenbeschilderung 2007 begann auch im Schneetreiben - aber wir haben schon wieder 10cm Neuschnee!!! Ich freu mich schon auf´s Wochenende, da soll´s wieder tauen!


----------



## wallberg (2. April 2008)

MTB-FESTIVAL TEGERNSEER TAL 2008 - THEMEN IN DIESEM NEWSLETTER 
+ Der liebe Schnee - Skifahren statt Mountainbiken! 
+ Personalisierte Startnummern für Teilnehmer/innen, die sich bis Ende April 08 anmelden!
+ Neue Zeitnahme - Chip-Zeitmessung von ALGE-Timing!
+ Neues von unseren Partnern & Sponsoren


Wenn der Newsletter nicht angezeigt wird, bitte hier klicken
DER LIEBE SCHNEE - SKIFAHREN STATT MOUNTAINBIKEN  
Der erneute Wintereinbruch mit 40cm Neuschnee verhagelte vielen Mountainbikern/ innen am Osterwochenende den ersten Ausritt in die Berge. Oberhalb von ca. 1.000 m sind alle unsere Marathonstrecken bis dato schneebedeckt und nicht fahrbar. Da blieb nur eins: Skifahren gehen! 

Aber: irgendwann geht auch dieser Winter vorbei. Das vergangene Wochenende mit Temparaturen um die 20° C schenkte uns ja schon mal einen Vorgeschmack auf eine - hoffentlich - sensationelle Bike-Saison 


PERSONALISIERTE STARTNUMMERN 

Zum ersten Mal können wir Dir dieses Jahr einen besonderen Service anbieten: wenn Du Dich bis Ende April 2008 anmeldest, erhältst Du nicht nur den günstigen Anmeldepreis, sondern auch eine personalisierte Startnummer mit Deinem Vor- und Nachnamen und der Nationalität!

Schnell anmelden, personalisierte Startnummer und günstigen Anmeldepreis sichern! 

NEUE ZEITNAHME - CHIP-ZEITMESSUNG VON ALGE-TIMING   
Und noch ein neuer Service: für die Chip-Zeitnahme beim MTB-Festival Tegernseer Tal 2008 haben wir ALGE-Timing verpflichten können. ALGE-Timing ist vor allem im Wintersport-Bereich (Ski Alpin und Nordisch) einer der renommiertesten Zeitnehmer. 

Auf Strecke C haben wir eine Zwischenzeit, auf Strecke D drei Zwischenzeiten eingebaut. Von den Zwischenzeit-Kontrollstellen wird Deine Zwischenzeit per SMS direkt in den Start-/ Zielbereich übertragen.  
NEUES VON UNSEREN PARTNERN UND SPONSOREN   



Die Ford Flatrate 
 Für kurze Zeit ist mehr für Sie drin!  
 Null Zinsen. Null Anzahlung. Null Wartungskosten. Mit unserem aktuellen Ford Flatrate-Angebot ist unser Leistungspaket beim Neuwagenkauf noch attraktiver und leicht kalkulierbar. Es bietet Ihnen gleich 4-mal mehr Flexibilität: Genießen Sie die Topfinanzierung, viele Serviceleistungen inklusive und die Garantie, immer mobil zu sein  und zwar volle 4 Jahre lang!

Unser aktuelles Ford Flatrate-Angebot: 
0% effektiver Jahreszins* 
0  Anzahlung* 
0  Wartungskosten** 
4 Jahre Garantie** 
4 Jahre Mobilitätsgarantie**





* Ford Auswahlfinanzierung, ein Angebot der Ford Bank, 0% effektiver Jahreszins, keine Anzahlung bei 48 Monaten Laufzeit und jährlicher Laufleistung von 10.000km, zzgl. Überführungskosten und Restrate.

** Ford Protect Garantie-Schutzbrief inkl. Ford Assistance Mobilitätsgarantie auch für das 3. und 4. Jahr und die ersten 3 Inspektionen/Wartungen (Lohn- und Materialkosten) lt. Serviceplan und Wartungsumfang bei einer angenommenen Gesamtfahrleistung von max. 80.000 km. Ein Angebot für Privatkunden beim Kauf eines neuen Ford Pkw, außer Ford Ka Student, neuer Ford Kuga, neuer Ford Focus Diesel, neuer Ford C-MAX Diesel sowie Ford Focus und Ford C-MAX Vorgängermodelle. Ein Angebot aller teilnehmenden Ford Händler, gültig bis 30.04.2008. Weitere Informationen erhalten Sie dort. Abbildung zeigt Wunschausstattung gegen Mehrpreis.


----------



## tom*simpson (3. April 2008)

könnt ihr mir das mit der Ford-Flatrate in diesem Zusammenhang näher erklären?


----------



## wallberg (3. April 2008)

Hierzu wende Dich bitte an unseren Sponsor, Autohaus Eder in Miesbach.
Gib bitte Bescheid, dass Du über das MTB Festival aufmerksam geworden bist, ein entsprechender Profi nimmt sich dann gerne Deiner Fragen an:

Autohaus Eder (FORD/VOLVO)
Wendelsteinstraße 8
83714 Miesbach

E-Mail: [email protected]
Internet: www.autoforum.de

Tel.: 08025/2939-0 
Fax: 08025/2939-99


----------



## wallberg (6. April 2008)

Erneut Schnee - ich hoofe auf den Frühling!

Skitourenwetter -.


----------



## mountainbike (10. April 2008)

ist doch gut, gleichberechtigung für die faherer - welche weit entfernt wohnen!

sonst habt ihr ja trainingsvorteil


----------



## wallberg (13. April 2008)

Seit einigen Tagen wieder positive Temperaturen! Die Bergerl östlich vom See (Neureuth, Riederstein, Kreuzberg) sind schon größtenteils schneefrei.....

In guter Hoffnung auf trockene Trials,

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (20. April 2008)

Das Frühjahr kommt! Schneelagebericht!
Strecke A komplett fahrbar, noch a bisserl matschig aber das gehört ja dazu, Strecke B wird die Tage getestet, Wallberg Sommerweg soll an sich auch schon gehen, Tegernseer Seite bis auf ein paar Schattenkurven zum See hin fahrbar - bis 1100m kaum mehr Problme.

Freue mich schon, wenn der Modder abtrocknet und es wieder staubt!

Melde weitere Abschnitte in kürze, das Rad muss an die Luft!


----------



## ]:-> (24. April 2008)

HI,
komme um den ersten Mai n paar Tage zu euch runter und wollte mir bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal die Strecke C ansehen ... kann ich mir Hoffnungen machen dass das was wird?

thx


----------



## wallberg (24. April 2008)

Hallo! 
Ja, Du kannst sicherlich die meisten Streckenabschnitte abfahren.
Strecke A komplett fahrbar, B sollte bis nächste Woche schneefrei sein, auf der C & D kann es bis zum 1.Mai auch schon wieder gut aussehen - Wallberg&Abfahrt Ri Hennerer samt Auffahrt Kreuzberg sind noch beeinträchtigt!

Gruß wallberg!

Bei Fragen vor Ort kannst Du Dich gerne an Bertls Bike Shop in Tegernsee wenden, dort kriegst Du alle nötigen Infos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carbonracer (24. April 2008)

LOL!! Bis nächste Woche schneefrei? Ich glaube kaum. Oder taut der Schnee hier schnell? Ich komme gerade vom Kogelkopf (wollte eigentlich B komplett fahren. Hoch war auch kein (größeres) Problem. Aber sobald man oben ist, ist nur noch ein geschätzer Meter (kann auch mehr sein) Schnee - also hoch, nicht lang . Und zwar den ganzen Weg. Den Abzweig Ri. Aueralm - die Schilder schauten gerade so eben aus dem Schnee... - hab ich mir dann mal geknickt und bin frustriert weiter durch den Schnee ins Tal gestiefelt (na gut ab 950hm war der dann auch wieder weg). Ich habe so meine Zweifel, dass der bis zum Marathon, erst recht bis nächste Woche weg ist... Also ich kann Schnee nicht mehr sehen *würg*


----------



## maxa (24. April 2008)

Dann wirds aber mal langsam Zeit, das der dimb mal eine Aktion "Schneebefreiung" ausgibt.

Alle Biker mit Schneeschaufeln ausrüsten und ab in die Berge zum Trail freiputzen.


----------



## carbonracer (24. April 2008)

Wenn du schon den dimb erwähnst: kann man nicht veranlassen, dass Schnee per se VERBOTEN wird?


----------



## wallberg (25. April 2008)

Ruhig Blut, Wiesseer Seite ist immer zuletzt dran, viel Schnee, wenig Sonne - im letzten Jahr wurden die Schilder eine Woche vorm Marathon bei Schneetreiben montiert.....es regnet noch immer heftig, selbst am Wallberg (Bergstation) regnets, für WE sind deutliche Plusgrade 2-stellig zu erwarten, es wird also besser!

wallberg


----------



## klogrinder (27. April 2008)

Für mich als Local is die A-Runde zwischen Kreuth-Klamm und Siebenhütten nicht als schneefrei zu bezeichnen sry


----------



## carbonracer (27. April 2008)

IMHO ist das aber alles fahrbar (im Gegensatz zu den Kogelkopf-Schneefeldern). Der Schnee ist da schon so dünn und ausgetreten, dass man da mit etwas Geschick gut durchkommt...


----------



## wallberg (27. April 2008)

Stimmt, zwischen Klamm und Schießplatz (Ri Siebenhüttn) muss man die Hauptstraße nutzen, die 2km Langlaufloipe waren ja vor 3 Wochen noch in Betrieb, Kogelkopf>Aueralm liegt wie immer noch viel Dreck drin, aber das wird schon. Aueralm bis Viehgatter fahrbar - Alternativbuckel in B-W


----------



## wallberg (28. April 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> Wallberg ist fast komplett hoch fahrbar (Sommerweg), vielleicht sind die letzten 100 hm im Schnee, sind dann umgedreht.
> Kreuzberg ist schneefrei, jedoch beim Trail rechts ab zum Hennerer liegt noch viel Dreck und Schnee drin.
> Wallbergmoos Richtung Setzberg, da liegt noch viel Schnee und Dreck drin. Auch die diesjährige Abfahrt vom Wallberg Richtung Wallbergmoos wird sicherlich noch ein paar Wochen dauern, bis schneefrei.
> Galaun schneefrei, Kühzagl oben noch ein paar kleine Schneefelder.
> ...



Super Infos,
danke! Warst ja fleissiger als ich! Hab mich am Samstag hingelegt und Sonntag die schmalen Reifen genutzt!

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (28. April 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> Morgen,
> sind die Strecken schon komplett genehmigt? Oder kann es noch zu ein paar Änderungen kommen?



Strecken noch nicht kpl. genehmigt - evtl. kann sich noch was ändern - leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horstelix (28. April 2008)

Servus,

wir sind gestern mal probehalber die A-Runde gefahren.

In Riedlern hat uns die Wegweisung etwas verwirrt: In der Streckenbeschreibung steht "Setzbergweg", der GPS-Track leitet einen aber über die Straße "Am Riedlerberg" und den anschließenden Waldweg aufwärts.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Am Ende der Runde hatte ich nur knapp über 600 hm auf der Anzeige (sowohl beim CM436M als auch beim Edge 705). Lt. Ausschreibung hat die A-Strecke doch 760 hm?


----------



## wallberg (28. April 2008)

horstrichter schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wir sind gestern mal probehalber die A-Runde gefahren.
> 
> ...



Hallo, am Riedlerberg geht es in den Wald an der Wildfütterung vorbei hoch bis zur Wasserreserve - dort liegen die etwa 100Hm (GARMIN x60), ab da fahren wir mit der A/B/C/D wieder talwärts zum Abzweig Richtung Weissachau.

wallberg


----------



## Horstelix (28. April 2008)

Servus Wallberg,

wir sind ja den Waldweg ganz raufgefahren. Immer schön dem GPS-Track folgend, der auf eurer Homepage zum Download liegt. Hat auch alles gepaßt. Trotzdem kamen eben nur die knapp über 600 hm zusammen.

Zur Info: 
der Waldweg ist momentan noch durch einen umgestürzten Baum blockiert. Aber ich geh davon aus, daß ihr kurz vorm Marathon eh nochmal alle Strecken kontrolliert.


----------



## wallberg (28. April 2008)

horstrichter schrieb:


> Servus Wallberg,
> 
> wir sind ja den Waldweg ganz raufgefahren. Immer schön dem GPS-Track folgend, der auf eurer Homepage zum Download liegt. Hat auch alles gepaßt. Trotzdem kamen eben nur die knapp über 600 hm zusammen.
> 
> ...



Geht klar, danke.
Werde die Tracks nochmal prüfen - .

Wir sind erst Mitte Mai mit Säge und Schlegl unterwegs.....


----------



## Ghost64 (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo
Bin heute die strecke zum kogelkopf über breitenbach gefahren.
Der Höhenweg ist nicht zu fahren,da liegt teilweise noch 1 m Schnee
drin.
Wird wohl noch eine Weile dauern,nur zur Info.
Gruß Ghost64


----------



## wallberg (4. Mai 2008)

horstrichter schrieb:


> Servus Wallberg,
> 
> wir sind ja den Waldweg ganz raufgefahren. Immer schön dem GPS-Track folgend, der auf eurer Homepage zum Download liegt. Hat auch alles gepaßt. Trotzdem kamen eben nur die knapp über 600 hm zusammen.
> 
> ...



Bin die A nochmal komplett mit meinem GARMIN 60csx abgefahren - Daten stimmen echt nicht exakt, liegt an unserem Umrechenprogramm mit dem die Strecken verknüpft wurden.

Komme aber auf exakt 40,4km und 680Hm - da wir jedoch den Abschnitt am besagten Riedlerberg verändern werden, da er für die meisten A Fahrer zu sportlich ist, kann sich bezüglich der Hm auch eine Änderung ergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (5. Mai 2008)

STRECKEN werden in kürze ausgeschildert!


----------



## klogrinder (5. Mai 2008)

wallberg schrieb:


> STRECKEN werden in kürze ausgeschildert!



was wird das in etwas heißen?Pfingstferien? fänd ich ja echt geil


----------



## wallberg (5. Mai 2008)

klogrinder schrieb:


> was wird das in etwas heißen?Pfingstferien? fänd ich ja echt geil



Werden ab 11.05 beginnen die Strecken ab zufahren und die ersten Schilder zu montieren. Hoffe der Schnee in Wiessee schmilzt bis dahin!

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## mountainbike (8. Mai 2008)

hi raingnman, dann hoffe ich mal für dich das es gutes wetter gibt 

damit du auch beim rennen mitfährst


----------



## wallberg (9. Mai 2008)

Dankefür die Infos, hatte diese Woche zu viel Arbeit....

Werden die Trails räumen!

WALLBERG


----------



## wallberg (13. Mai 2008)

Strecken komplett fahrbar -
Snow is gone, nur noch kleine Schneefelder in Bad Wiessee an der Höhenstraße, Jeepspuren sind schon drin....
Trial werden diese Woche zum WE geräumt!

Viel Spaß bei abfahren!


wallberg


----------



## carbonracer (15. Mai 2008)

Was ist denn aus den Riedlerberg-Plänen geworden? Wird das Stück jetzt doch gefahren? Oder fahren da nur die A'ler nicht?


----------



## wallberg (15. Mai 2008)

Streckenänderung für A und B unter Vorbehalt - noch nicht genehmigt.
Ist seit Pfingstsonntag ausgeschildert, am Riedlerberg nach dem Hotel Sonnwend gehts links durch einen Pfad Richtung Wieden durch den Wald (80m), es fallen somit gut 100Hm für diese beiden Strecken weg > 600Hm 39,6km auf der A.

wallberg


----------



## carbonracer (15. Mai 2008)

Danke für die Info. Werd mir das bei Gelegeheit mal anschauen. Kann man das verpassen?

Schon iwie bisserl schade, dass das jetzt wegfällt. War ja ne gute Idee, vor Schluss nochmal sowas einzubauen. Aber auch verständlich, die Änderung. Viele A'ler hätten da wohl eher hochgeschoben *denk*


----------



## Eigerbiker (15. Mai 2008)

Es ist doch egal wenn man mal ein paar Meter schieben muss. Das gibt es auf vielen Mara´s.
Ich fand den Anstieg auf dem Waldweg nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (19. Mai 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> servus,
> ist eigentlich die Auffahrt zur Aueralm und die entsprechende Abfahrt nun ausgeschildert? ist ja dieses Jahr neu.
> Genauso die Abfahrt/Downhill vom Setzberg?
> weiss immer noch nicht wieviele Trailstücke es genau sind.
> ...



Konnten noch nicht ausschildern da noch keine Fahrgenehmigung vorliegt und mir 300 Stempen im Radhänger zu schwer sind....sorry.

Waldarbeiten sollten am Setzberg in kürze abgeschlossen sein, dann sind hoffentlich die Daxbrügel weg, sonst dürfen wir den Weg noch fegen.

Aber ich hoffe die Abfahrt vom Wallberg gefällt Euch auch besser als die Teerstraße vergangener Jahre!

Viel Spaß beim abfahren, wallberg!


----------



## ]:-> (20. Mai 2008)

an die die schon dort waren, habe ich aus dem oben verstanden, dass man alle strecken bereits fahren kann (gps) oder machen es waldarbeiten/sperrungen im moment - also am verlängerten WE noch unmöglich?

danke


----------



## wallberg (21. Mai 2008)

Strecken voll fahrbar bis auf ein paar Meter wo noch Äste auf den Wegen liegen! Muss man halt ein paar Meter schieben oder drumrum fahren -.

Alles wird gut!


----------



## klogrinder (21. Mai 2008)

Wann ist mit der Ausschilderung zu rechnen?


----------



## ]:-> (21. Mai 2008)

wallberg schrieb:


> Strecken voll fahrbar bis auf ein paar Meter wo noch Äste auf den Wegen liegen! Muss man halt ein paar Meter schieben oder drumrum fahren -.
> 
> Alles wird gut!



perfekt, danke dir für die schnelle antwort!

grüße


----------



## wallberg (23. Mai 2008)

Haben die Genehmigung zum befahren der Strecken via PKW ab gestern erhalten, A&B sind fertig, C&D werden Samstag fertig gemacht!

Es regnet nicht mehr, Sonne spitzt durch, könnte eine geiles Bike Wochenende werden!

Sturzfreie Fahrt und Schutzblech anklemmen!

wallberg


----------



## bike bike (23. Mai 2008)

> A&B sind fertig, C&D werden Samstag fertig gemacht


 
super, alles klaro, 

danke, dass du uns so auf dem Laufenden hältst!


----------



## wallberg (23. Mai 2008)

Gerne,
evtl. wird heute noch das Teistück H2 (Kreuth Rathaus) zur Wallberg Talstation beschildert - es sind aber noch keine Warnhinweise installiert und die Wege sind dem "normalen" Verkehr geöffnet, fahrt deshalb bitte anständig und macht keine Wanderer platt!

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (24. Mai 2008)

Strecken A/B/C ausgeschildert, nur das Teilstück Wallberg Sommerweg-Sattel-Rodelbahn konnte noch nicht beschildert werden, da die Zufahrtstraße gesperrt ist (Wallberg Autostraße).

D Runde kann aus genehmigungstechnischen Gründen erst die nächten Tage gemacht werden, hat sich ab Kühzagl aber zum Vorjahr nicht verändert.

Strecken sind allesamt am abtrocknen, am Waldboden sehr matschig - bitte fahrt vorsichtig, passt auf unsere Wanderer auf und steigt an den Enstellen bis zum Rennwochenende ggf. ab.

VIEL SPASS, 

wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eigerbiker (25. Mai 2008)

Bin gestern mal die B-Strecke abgefahren, alles super ausgeschildert!     

Zwei Fragen hätte ich: 
- bleibt es jetzt bei der Streckenänderung in Riedlern? Hat mir vorher bedeutend besser gefallen...... 
- wird die Trailabfahrt vom Kogelkopf runter auch zum Rennen nur eine Schiebestrecke? 

Gruß 
Eigerbiker


----------



## wallberg (26. Mai 2008)

Servus,
Danke für´s Lob.

Leider haben schon wieder irgendwelche Arschgei.... unsere Beschilderung sabotiert, alleine in Bad Wiesse haben gestern 6 Schilder gefehlt, wer mir so einen namentlich meldet, hat Freibier im Ziel!

Das Stück in Kreuth wird je nach Witterung entschieden, die zusätzlichen Höhenmeter schmerzen sicher viele Aler, bitte um Verständnis!

Das Trialstück auf der B wird aus Sicherheitsgründen als Schiebepassage ausgewiesen, ob wir dort eine Kontrolle aufstellen, ist fraglich, unten steht sicher ein Sani.....

Halt die Augen auf,

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (26. Mai 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> das gleiche auf der C-Strecke, Abfahrt vom Weidberg
> da gibt es oben bei der Abfahrt vom Weidberg im Gegensatz zu letzten Jahr gleich einen neuen Traileinstieg, da wurden die Schilder auch umgedreht...
> sind erst vorbeigefahren, als wir dann in den Trail vom letzten Jahr abgebogen sind, haben wir das Schild von rechts, von dem neuen Trailanstig gesehen, und sind die Forstraße wieder zurück zum neuen Traileinstieg. Dort waren die Schilder weggedreht, bzw. Pfeile zeigten genau in die falsche Richtung



Danke, werde ich am WE kontrollieren!
Früher dürfen wir nicht drauf!

wallberg


----------



## maxa (26. Mai 2008)

Viel wichtiger als die umgedrehten Schilder ( die meisten die hier schreiben werden dieses Problem beim Rennen eh nicht haben ) ist z.B. der Getränke Lieferant, wer ist das denn 2008, wieder Sponsor ???

Wie siehts denn dieses Jahr mit der Verpflegung im Ziel aus. Muss ich mich da auch ne halbe Std. anstehen um was zu bekommen, ist mehr als nervig, und dann noch mit Pfand ( witzig ).
Ich hoffe nicht nur massenweise Bier, sondern auch ein anständiges koffeinhaltiges Cola-getränk vorzufinden.

Danke Wallberg schon mal vorab.


----------



## dertutnix (26. Mai 2008)

traurige geschichte vom garmischer-marathon: im hotel haben sie 2 garagen aufgebrochen und diverse bikes, die in den garagen noch an der wand mit massiven ketten befestigt waren, geklaut.

also bitte extrem aufmerksam sein und sich nicht vom postkartenpanorama und der idylle einlullen lassen ...


----------



## maxa (26. Mai 2008)

weiss wer, wo die 3. V-Station ist.
lt. Ausschreibung, Anfang Sommerweg ( kann ich mir nicht vorstellen ) da ist ja die V-Stelle Nr. 2. Sonst steht nochwas von KM 60 drin, das dürfte Abzweig Kühzagl sein, so wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (27. Mai 2008)

Servus,wir haben dieses Jahr wieder eine Zielverpflegung mit AllYouCan eat (siehe Ausschreibung), Getränke inkl. Es gab im letzten Jahr wie auch heuer zusätzlich Rivella im Ziel, wer keinen Becher sondern eine 1,5L Flasche wollte, musste Pfand einlegen, finde ich sehr fair! Cola muss ich klären, ich hoffe Du bist vorab zufrieden!


Verpflegung Kühzagl ist nicht mehr installiert, es gibt die VS2 und VS3 an der Walleberg Talstation, einmal am Sommerweg für die C/D und einmal Ende Georg-Hirth-Str. für A/B/C/D (Dler fahren 5km danach auf den Kühzagl), 

Polizei ist über Garmisch sensibilisiert worden, wir werden dies in einem newsletter kundtun, in dem sich weiter wichtige Infos befinden.....


wallberg


----------



## maxa (27. Mai 2008)

Na das hört sich gut an.
Vielen Dank schon mal Wallberg.


----------



## RonnyS (27. Mai 2008)

wallberg schrieb:


> Servus,wir haben dieses Jahr wieder eine Zielverpflegung mit AllYouCan eat (siehe Ausschreibung), Getränke inkl. Es gab im letzten Jahr wie auch heuer zusätzlich Rivella im Ziel, wer keinen Becher sondern eine 1,5L Flasche wollte, musste Pfand einlegen, finde ich sehr fair! Cola muss ich klären, ich hoffe Du bist vorab zufrieden!
> 
> 
> Verpflegung Kühzagl ist nicht mehr installiert, es gibt die VS2 und VS3 an der Walleberg Talstation, einmal am Sommerweg für die C/D und einmal Ende Georg-Hirth-Str. für A/B/C/D (Dler fahren 5km danach auf den Kühzagl),
> ...



gilt dies auch für die Verpflegung am Samstag-Abend ?


----------



## ]:-> (27. Mai 2008)

Hi,
habe gerade den Newsletter gelesen, aber da ich mich nicht auskenne sagt es mir wenig, was jetzt genau geändert wurde. Wie weicht die Strecke nun vom GPS-Track der offiziellen Seite ab? Das Tragestück ist nicht neu, nur dass man da schieben soll, oder? Was ist mit den anderen Abschnitten die angesprochen wurden?

leicht verwirrt
danke


----------



## Eigerbiker (28. Mai 2008)

Hab den Newsletter auch grad bekommen. 
Sind getzt also alle Änderungen im Bereich Bad Wiessee, Koglkopf, Aueralm hinfällig und es wird wie im vergangenen Jahr gefahren?


----------



## wallberg (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ja, die Deutschen Regelwerke machen uns mal wieder nen Strich durch die Rechnung - aus Gründen die nicht in unserer Macht liegen, wurde die neue Streckenführung kurzerhand verworfen und wir mussten gestern die neue Streckenführung/Schilder etc. demontiern - nicht alle, da ja etliche sabotiert wurden!

Tut uns echt leid, somit fahren wir die B Runde und die C/D in diesem Abschnitt identisch wie 2007 - heisst aber 800m Schiebepassage für Euch und 2 Tage Extraarbeit für uns....


Pastaparty findet wie in der Ausschreibung statt, jedoch nicht mit AllYouCan eat -

Verpflegung gibts 2008 von PowerBar,
Trinkflaschen 0,5 Liter - mit SpecialBrand für alle!

Schöne Woche


Wallberg


----------



## maxa (28. Mai 2008)

PowerBar, das ist schon mal gut.

Mich würd mal interessieren, wie es möglich ist ( auch beim GAP-Marathon ) das zwischen den Marathons 1 Jahr liegt, im grunde genommen ne lange Zeit zum vorbereiten, und dann kurz vor Ultimo die Strecken geändert werden müssen.  

Was ist denn der Grund dafür, mangelnde Vorbereitung der Orga bzgl. Genehmigung, Höhere Gewalt, wankelmütige Grundstückseigentümer, oder irgendein BDR oder UCI oder keine Ahnung wichtiger Radverband der sich wichtig nimmt.


----------



## carbonracer (28. Mai 2008)

Echt schade. Naja, wie du schon sagtest: Deutschland halt. Steckt wahrscheinlich mal wieder ein paar Bauern die Mistgabel zu tief im Popo, was? Oder sind's heuer die Dorfpolitiker? 
Das Tragestück wird wohl dieses Jahr nicht ganz so problematisch wie letztes Jahr. Da hat mich nämlich am meisten genervt, dass ich da den zweiten Stau (nach Kogelkopfauffahrt) erlebt hab, bevor ich überhaupt in den Trail reinkam. Jaaa ich weiss, ich war halt weiter hinten *grmpf*. Da dort dieses Jahr aber nur fast ein Drittel der Biker aufläuft, schätze ich mal, wird das wohl dieses Jahr eher kein Problem, gelle?
Schade nur, dass wir dann wieder ne Forstautobahn runterjagen statt den schnuckeligen Trail...

Aber egal. Hauptsache Racing. Ich freu mich schon!




> [...]wir mussten gestern die neue Streckenführung/Schilder etc. demontiern - nicht alle, da ja etliche sabotiert wurden!


Hierüber konnte ich mir ein Schmunzeln nicht verkneifen. Hehe. Trotzdem ne Schweinerei so eine Sabotage. Schade, dass mir keiner von denen in die Finger läuft. Auf Freibier hätt ich schon Lust 
Ist das eigentlich egal, ob ich sie dann tot oder lebendig ausliefer?


----------



## carbonracer (28. Mai 2008)

Yup, maxa's Frage tät mich auch mal interessieren...


----------



## maxa (28. Mai 2008)

DAS Thema hat sich doch eh erledigt mit den unterschiedlichen Startzeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (28. Mai 2008)

Servus, klar ein Jahr ist lang, die Liste der Grundstückseigentümer auch, der Forst, viele Gemeineden mit selbigen Rat, das Landratsamt, der Umweltschutz....einer der genannten hatte was vergessen und wir müssen´s ausbaden, tut mir echt leid, hatte mich sehr auf eine schiebungsfreie Veranstaltung gefreut, an der Orga liegts zu 100% nicht, haben diesbezüglich die Hausaufgaben gemacht -.

PS. Bitte keine Saboteure töten, die lassen wir die Räder putzen.

Dennoch werden wir mit den restliche Änderungen in Bezug auf 2007 eine deutlich anspruchsvollere Strecke bieten können, die Staus vorm "Schiebe Stück" und am Sonnenbichl sollten sich durch die großzügigen Startfenster von 60 und 30 min gering halten, einfach voraus fahren, dann steht keiner....nix für ungut!

wallberg


----------



## Compagnon (28. Mai 2008)

Na ja, so schlimm ist das ganze ja jetzt auch nicht. 
Ist das jetzt die gleiche Route wie 2006 (nach dem Start)? War 2007 nämlich nicht dabei. Wenn ja: ich fand die Route bei dem damaligen Wetter ziemlich gut, hat Spaß gemacht den aussichtsreichen Forstweg runterzufliegen, und die Schiebestrecke sollte die, die an den längeren Runden mitmachen, nun wirklich nicht stören (OK, bei 600HM ist es allerdings nervig)


----------



## maxa (28. Mai 2008)

na, dann wissen wir bescheid.

Passt scho Wallberg.

Zum glück keine 2 Wochen mehr.


----------



## ]:-> (28. Mai 2008)

Hi,
will echt nicht penedrant sein, aber alle reden von der 2007er Strecke, wir sitzen allerdings gerade hier und rätseln da wir diese (und auch keine der noch früheren) Strecke nicht kennen.

Gibts' davon irgendwo eine Karte und u.U.sogar den Track?

Wir wollen am Samstag  (im dritten Anlauf nun endlich runterkommen)  und nicht mit irgendeinem Mistgabel schwingeden Bauern, Naturschützer oder was weiß ich was in Konflikt geraten wenn wir dem online gestellten Track (2008) auf der HP folgen...


----------



## wallberg (28. Mai 2008)

Strecken modifiziert online unter www.mtb-festival.de zu ersehen.

SELBE B Runde wie 2007, A betrifft diese Änderung in Bad Wiessee nicht und C/D wurden im Mittelteil auch noch verändert -.

Für alle was dabei!

wallberg


----------



## Augustiner1328 (28. Mai 2008)

@wallberg heist das bei den strecken(auserA) die schiebe strecke zur aueralm dabei ist?


----------



## Augustiner1328 (28. Mai 2008)

hat sich erledigt wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil


----------



## ]:-> (28. Mai 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> Nein, und mit Mistgabel verfolgt dich keiner, weil es öffentliche Straßen bzw. WEge sind, die man privat jederzeit fahren kann (zumindestens Wegnutzungrecht oder wie das auch immer heißen mag).  Zumindestens hat mich bisher kein Bauer verfolgt
> Für eine Marathonveranstaltung muss dies gesondert genehmigt werden, und das war halt hier nicht der Fall.
> aber privat kein Problem, jederzeit fahrbar und auch erlaubt.



herzlichen Dank


----------



## maxa (30. Mai 2008)

Na, leichte Verwirrung in den Tiefen der Internetseite des MT.

Die Karte der D scheint geändert zu sein, nicht aber die Streckenbeschreibung. 
Googleearth ging für die c und d strecke nicht zum abfliegen.

Ist jetzt die Karte der D so der Weisheit letzter Schluss incl. Genehmigung ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbike (30. Mai 2008)

also jetzt mal im ernst, ist das denn alles so wichtig und kriegsentscheidend für euch??? 

kinder sind vor weihnachten auch immer sehr nervös! 

ich finde man bekommt hier im vorfeld im vergleich zu anderen rennen schon sehr viel infos. 
jetzt gibts halt mit der geplanten strecke an wenigen stellen mal probleme, na und 

oder wollt ihr euch vorher schon bei jedem stein und jeder wurzel persönlich vorstellen  wir, die hier alle schreiben gewinnen das teil eh net 

mal ehrlich, da hat doch das wetter und die tagesform nen wesentlich größeren einfluss aufs renngeschehen als ob jetzt statt weg x der weg y genommen wird.  

abgesehen davon, so ortkundig wie hier einige sind, da können wir von auswärts ja nur  

wallberg und sein team machen das schon wie jedes jahr und werden auch dieses jahr die bestmögliche, genehmigte strecke fahren lassen 

ich wünsch allen ein gutes rennen, gutes wetter und unfallfrei 

euer bergpeter (grüsse an dich, flo)


----------



## maxa (30. Mai 2008)

na es geht ja nicht um die Strecke beim Rennen, da ist eh alles klar, im notfall einfach dem tross hinterher.

Nur wenn man das vorab mal fahren möchte, wärs net schlecht zu wissen, wos denn eigentlich langgeht. 

ansonsten für uns alle ein hoffentlich schönes event mit viel sonne und ohne stürze


----------



## mountainbike (30. Mai 2008)

ihr da unten habt doch eh schon heimvorteil


----------



## schlaffe wade (30. Mai 2008)

> ihr da unten habt doch eh schon heimvorteil



nicht weiter beachten, wird total überbewertet !


----------



## maxa (31. Mai 2008)

danke Wallberg für den klasse Trail vor der Schiessanlage, eine super Bereicherung der D Strecke. 

Jetzt hoffen wir nur noch auf schönes wetter, das es nicht so eine Schlammschlacht wie heute wird.


----------



## carbonracer (1. Juni 2008)

Jo, ich glaube, _mountainbike_ hat es voll auf den Punkt gebracht: zumindest über mich kann ich definitiv sagen, dass dieses übersteigerte darüber reden und der gesteigerte Informationsbedarf mit der Nervosität vergleichbar kleiner Kinder vor der Bescherung begründbar ist. 

Hast aber auch Recht, dass dank wallberg hier eigentlich auch keine Fragen offen bleiben. Und das auch mit bestmöglicher Aktualität. Dank dir dafür, wallberg!

Apropos: was gewinnt man eigentlich, wenn man genau zwischen der Meute und dem Besenwagen durch's Ziel kriecht? Könnte evtl. relevant werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxa (1. Juni 2008)

Eben deshalb reden wir ja darüber, weil Weihnachten und Marathonfahren einfach glücklich macht.


----------



## maxa (1. Juni 2008)

die route über die aueralm ist ja die von 2007.

wieso sandsäcke. dann kann ja gleich geteert werden. irgendwo soll ja auch ein kleiner schwierigkeitsgrad da sein.

einfach fahren, und manchmal rechtzeitig bremsen.


----------



## ]:-> (2. Juni 2008)

Hi,
so heut war ich dann endlich auch mal da  Bin nach dem GPS Track gefahren (danke dafür, ist auch so ne feine Tour), aber es war ja eigentlich auch alles ausgeschildert (ist das schon die neue Ausschilderung ? ) Kann mich so recht garnichtehr erinnern wo da mal ein Stück ohne Schilder war. Bin jedenfalls auch über einen (eig. recht einfachen) Trail gekommen wo was mit "Absteigen" stand.
Ist diese eeewig lange, geile Wald-Singletrail-Abfahrt das, was jetzt auf Schotter umfahren werden muss? - die Wegweiser zeigen aber noch hinein.
[edit] sieht wohl ganz so aus  , daweil sieht der schon sooo schön vorbereitet/präpariert aus...

Der Bach bei der Wallberg-Abfahrt...naja, a weng Matsch halt , imho weniger das Problem, aber man muss höllisch mit diesen massen an gegrabenen-wasserablauf "Bodenwellen" dort aufpassen, die kicken übel raus wenn mans übersieht.

Alles in allem aber eine richtig geile, zu respektierende Strecke  finde ich. 
Natürlich auch abschließend von meiner Seite vielen Dank an Wallberg für die super Betreuung hier.

p.s. Einzig ob die Schilder die heute schon standen ausnahmslos die endgültige Strecke gezeigt haben oder noch alte dabei sind würde mich noch interessieren.


----------



## zauberer# (2. Juni 2008)

maxa schrieb:


> wieso sandsäcke. dann kann ja gleich geteert werden.




 für die RR-Fahrer unter uns!?


----------



## wallberg (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen, Danke für die Lorbeeren -.
Ja, die Schilder die stehen sind der aktuelle Streckenverlauf, legidlich in Bad Wiessee wird zu WE noch ergänzt, auf der Strecke von 2007 - geht leider nicht anders.
Die Abfahrt auf der Rodelbahn ist gefährlich, wenn man die Querrinnen und Wellen übersieht, das Rinnsal an der vorletzten Kurve können wir nicht bearbeiten, da dies von der  Wallbergbahn AG nach dem Marathon (hoffe ich) saniert wird. Also eiinfach bremsen und innen durch fahren, habs letzte Woche mehrfach geschafft, und ich kann mich kaum auf dem Rad halten.

Ich hoffe ich hattet Spass bei gegutachten,
bitte bis zum Sonntag sehr defensiv fahren (Wanderer...) und einen sonnigen, sturzfreien Sonntag!

Teilnehmerrekord! Noch nicht offiziell, aber es sind vermutlich schon mehr Voranmelder als 2007 komplett inkl. Nachmelder!

An MAXA und Gieselle, 400 auf der D war wohl doch etwas zu hoch gegriffen, aber um die 300 solltens schon werden!

wallberg


----------



## maxa (2. Juni 2008)

Danke Wallberg, 300 ist schon ein riesieger Haufen, klasse.

Ja, beim letzten Abzweig, links auf den Trail, haben wir auch erst gestutzt, ist ja anderes als 2007, aber viel besser.
Ich habs so interpretiert:  Ganzjährig gesperrt für Biker. Biker die jetzt den MT vorab besichtigen, sollen bitte nur schiebend diesen Trail benutzen. Für den Marathon selber ist dann alles fahrend zu absolvieren.
Wäre es anderes, ist zwar der Trail toll, würde aber nicht viel Sinn machen.

Und bitte, den Händlmair-Senf für die Weisswürste an der letzten V-Station nicht vergessen. 

Nochmal.  Tolle Strecke, für alle was dabei.


----------



## zauberer# (2. Juni 2008)

dir auch, reignman

was fährst denn für eine Strecke?


----------



## mountainbike (2. Juni 2008)

ich muss scho wieder schmunzeln  

auf der einen seite gibts hier wohl die cracks, welche gut gemeinte tipps von einigen hier für etwas überflüssig halten. (ich bin froh für streckeninfos - weil ich eine weitere anreise hab)

aber - machen sich dann ins hemd, wenn aus organisatorischen gründen kurzfristig die strecke stellenweise verändert werden muss  

@carbonracer könnte ja sein, daß einige beim rennen "oooooooh tannenbaum singen"


----------



## carbonracer (2. Juni 2008)

Hehe. Solange ich mich nicht um selbigen wickel...
Eine "schöne Bescherung" wird's hoffentlich nicht geben.


----------



## mountainbike (2. Juni 2008)

stimmt - die schöne bescherung brauchen wir nicht 

wenn dann nicht im wald der rudolf mit seiner roten nase uns übern haufen rennt, dann wirds sicherlich ein gelungenes rennen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carbonracer (2. Juni 2008)

...oder Knecht Ruprecht uns im Ziel verhaut wegen schlechter Leistung


----------



## mountainbike (2. Juni 2008)

also, ohne ooooooh tannenbaum, rudolf und knecht ruprecht möchte ich auch die engelschöre nicht hören - dann wär ich zufrieden  

ich glaube die engelschöre wären am schlimmsten


----------



## spessarter (2. Juni 2008)

Servus,

kann  mir jenmand einen Tip geben, welches Bike ich nehmen soll? Zur Wahl steht ein 10,5 kg Cannondale-Harteil mit 7 cm Federweg und ein Trek Fuel-Fully mit 12 kg und  13 cm Federweg vorne und 14 cm hinten - mit Lock Out und ETA aber durchaus Marathon-tauglich.

Eigentlich würde ich lieber das Trek nehmen - aber nur, wenn ich damit Bergab auch Spas haben kann und die Federwege auch nutzen könnte. Wie sehen die Abfahren der C-Tour aus - mehr Schotter oder wirds auch Aspruchsvoller?

P.S.:
Meine Bikes sind im Fotoalbum zu sehen - Danke


----------



## ]:-> (2. Juni 2008)

hm, also dein Trek wird wohl nicht auf seine Kosten kommen. Würde an deiner Stelle das HT nehmen - jedes Gramm welches du mehr auf den Wallberg schleppen musst tut weh


----------



## mountainbike (3. Juni 2008)

ich würde auch mit dem hardtail fahren! ich kenne zwar nicht die neuen streckenabschnitte von 2008, aber wenn du a bissi fahren kannst ist das mit dem hardtail kein problem!

und wie schon gerade einer geschrieben hat, spätestens am wallberg freust dich über dein leichtes bike


----------



## carbonracer (3. Juni 2008)

Also, ich kann das ja auch nur aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung schildern, da ich ja nicht weiß, wie du bikest. Und ich kann nur die letztjährige Erfahrung heranziehen, da ich nur letztes Jahr C gefahren bin. Und auf der letztjährigen C war es so, dass ich mit meinem Race-HT (80mm Gabel,120er Vorbau etc.) auf den Trail-Abfahrten schon ordentlich Körner gelassen habe. Wäre ich vermutlich mit einem Fully entspannter runtergekommen. Und so kann man natürlich auch schon Kraft lassen, die man am letzten Anstieg gut gebrauchen könnte. Nun muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich nicht gerade ein Fahrtechnik-Gott bin. Ich komme die Trails runter, mache dabei aber längst nicht so eine gute Figur, wie wohl die Mehrheit hier *denk*

Ansonsten muss ich meinen Vorrednern Recht geben, dass es bergauf schon ganz schön brennt, wenn man zwei Kilo zuviel die Berge hochtragen muss. Andererseits: Hey, das ist ein Marathon! Wenn du nicht an irgendeiner Stelle fluchen würdest und dir (zum x-ten Mal) schwören würdest, dass du das nie wieder machst, hast du die falsche Distanz gewählt


----------



## Meridaracer (3. Juni 2008)

Ma na Frege.
Und zwar wollt ich ma gern wissen wie der Untergrund so ist. Also mehr Waldwege, Schotter, auch Asphalt dabei etc und ist die Strecke mehr Audobahn oder auch was technisches mit drin?

Gruß,
Storchi


----------



## Meridaracer (3. Juni 2008)

Ah danke also ich fahre die C-Strecke aber bin halt zum ersten ma dort.
Weiß jetzt nur nicht was du jetzt mit den Franken meinst (auch wenn ich weiß wer Franken sind) und mit Autobahn meine ich Waldautobahn


----------



## Meridaracer (3. Juni 2008)

Jo alles klar jetzt hab ichs gerafft. Aber "d" und "t" liegen ja nun wirklich auf der Tastatur nah beieinander.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wadelwunder (4. Juni 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Jo alles klar jetzt hab ichs gerafft. Aber "d" und "t" liegen ja nun wirklich auf der Tastatur nah beieinander.



Aufobahn 



(Frange mid Zahnlügge)


----------



## wadelwunder (4. Juni 2008)

Scheint ja ne nasse Rutschpartie zu werden


----------



## Meridaracer (4. Juni 2008)

wieso regnet es so dolle?


----------



## GiselaMakowski (4. Juni 2008)

Der Wallberg kann jetzt auf jeden Fall noch Kurtaxe verlangen: 

Schließlich werden wir jetzt alle am Sonntag mit einer kostenlosen Schlammpackung verwöhnt!


----------



## mountainbike (5. Juni 2008)

nix mehr los???

oder ist das die ruhe vor dem sturm


----------



## Meridaracer (5. Juni 2008)

mountainbike schrieb:


> nix mehr los???
> 
> oder ist das die ruhe vor dem sturm



Jupp so siehts aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbike (5. Juni 2008)

na dann lass ich mich mal überraschen!

mal sehen wieviel nachmelder es am we gibt. einige schreckt das wetter dann doch ab!


----------



## Meridaracer (5. Juni 2008)

Mir währe nur noch wichtig zu wissen ob es denn nun zu viel Schlamm kommt oder durch denn Schotter alles gut Fahrbar bleibt und ich auf weniger Profil zurückgreifen kann. Sorry die ganzen Fragen. Bin aber das erste mal beim Tegernsee Marathon und möchte nicht grad als letzter durchs Ziel rutschen.

Danke und Gruß

Storchi


----------



## mountainbike (5. Juni 2008)

hi storchi!

ich bin tegernsee schon mehrfach gefahren und es gab immer mal streckenänderungen. 

nach meinen erinnerungen (im renntempo bleibt natürlich nie alles haften) waren aber die strecken immer gut fahrbar. sind sehr viele schotterweg-kilometer. 

ich fahre, egal wie das wetter wird, mit conti-speed king und race king!


----------



## maxa (5. Juni 2008)

wenns so batzig ist wie letztes WE, wovon ich ausgehe, geht nichts über reifen, die guten, sorry sehr guten grip haben.
ich sprech hier vom bergabfahren, nicht bergauf.


----------



## Meridaracer (5. Juni 2008)

mountainbike schrieb:


> hi storchi!
> 
> ich bin tegernsee schon mehrfach gefahren und es gab immer mal streckenänderungen.
> 
> ...



So isses fein diese Combi fahre ich auch gern  

Gruß, Storchi


----------



## mountainbike (5. Juni 2008)

im salzkammergut hats letztes jahr vor der trophy auch gut geregnet, da gabs auchs auch einige siffige stellen, da bin ich fast mit der gleichen komination gut durchgekommen, vorne der selbe - hinten mit rr!

also denk ich mal wird schon irgendwie gehn.


----------



## ]:-> (5. Juni 2008)

etwas asphalt + viel viel viel schotter + ein paar Stückchen wald trail mit wurzeln (das wird dann best.erdig/rutschig) + eine etwas längere abfahrt über eine brutal matschige wiese, äh von einem bach überlaufene, durchweichte erdbahn meine ich + nochmal ein stück waldtrail mit schlamm und rel. rutschigen steinen.

werde mit larson tt / ranchero oder larson tt / larson tt unterwegs sein - eher erstere



> wenns so batzig ist wie letztes WE, wovon ich ausgehe, geht nichts über reifen, die guten, sorry sehr guten grip haben.
> ich sprech hier vom bergabfahren, nicht bergauf.


da hatte ich mit dem harten HR reifen v.a. bergab auf dem ziemlich losen schotter probs, hoffe das festigt sich etwas durch den regen


----------



## Cubeflizer (5. Juni 2008)

Hi,

bis grade eben war ich mir acuh sicher das ich am Sonntag bei der C Strecke starte.

Nur grade hat der mit dem ich hinfahren wollte abgesagt, weil er ne heftige bronchitis hat --> so mit habe ich jetzt erst mal keinen mehr mit dem ich dort hinfahren kann (hab selber noch keinen führerschein)

und da das Wetter jetzt auch nicht so toll werden soll ...

naja ich wolte mal fragen wie sich Regen so auf die temperatur ändern vorallem in den gipfellagen sage ich mal

achja und wie verändert sich die strecke bei nässe so, vom letzten jahr kenne ich es soo das nur die 2. Abfahrt der C Strecke etwas schlammig war und der rest trocken, aber auch kaum Untergrund dem nässe was anhaben kann --> sieht das dieses Jahr ähnlich aus??

eine ganze menge Fragen die mir bei meiner entscheidung helfen ob ich mit fahre oder nicht (bin schon angemeldet aber hinkommen würde komplizierter werden nun)

Cubeflizer

PS: es gibt hier im Forum nicht zufällig jemanden der über das Hermstdorferkreuz(oder allg so im größeren Umkreis von Jena) zum Rennen fährt und noch etwas Platz im Auto hat --> (so fahrgemeinschaftsmäßig)


----------



## wadelwunder (5. Juni 2008)

bin heute mal Tegernsee und  Wallberg gefahren: Puh der zieht sich. Kann nur sagen: Nie den Respekt verlieren vor dem Berg. Schon garnicht in der Kombination. Wird weh tun die D


----------



## maxa (5. Juni 2008)

vor allem, wenn dann das bike 3-4 kg schwerer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxa (5. Juni 2008)

im übrigen dürfte am sonntag nicht der 110 %ige leichtbaureifen vorteile bringen, sondern der 100 %ige gripp


----------



## mountainbike (6. Juni 2008)

uuuuuaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh, das kann gut sein, aber ich leider nur leichtlaufreifen 

und nun


----------



## Wobo (6. Juni 2008)

Nach dem vielen Regen und der Wettervorhersage kann man sich auf den C/D Strecken auf eine Schlammschlacht bei den Abfahrten einstellen, ist mein Eindruck.
Auch die Temperaturen werden wohl recht kühl - ca. 10°- viel mehr erwarte ich nicht im Wald, an den höheren Stellen eher noch kälter.
Lange Handschuhe und Armlinge sollte man mindestens dabei haben.
Also der Spaßfaktor und die Vorfreude sind bei mir schon eingetrübt bei den Aussichten


----------



## maxa (6. Juni 2008)

WoBo was ist mit dir, kein Gary Fisher mehr ???

Bist du beim Tegernseer dabei ???

Mal mal nicht so schwarz mit den Temperaturen, sonst wollen ja einige nicht mehr mitfahren. 

Es wird bestimmt 20 Grad und weiss blauen Himmel haben, wie es sich gehört.


----------



## mountainbike (6. Juni 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> ein kleiner Tipp, da gibt es so Läden  die verkaufen auch solche benötigten Reifen
> ansonsten einen Abstecher bei mir in MUC, habe da bestimmt noch etwas herumliegen



genau - kannst mir ja deine laufräder geben. bei schlechtem wetter fährst ja nicht 

ich fahr sonst immer diese reifen, auch bei schlechtem wetter. nur beim rennen bin ich halt a bissi schneller - da wirds dann also auch gefährlicher


----------



## mountainbike (6. Juni 2008)

war auch nur ein spass, schon klar!

aber mal echt, ich hab hier wirklich nix für schlammschlachten beim rennen!

entweder ich nehm dein angebot an, oder ich schenke euch halt dieses jahr mal den sieg


----------



## Meridaracer (6. Juni 2008)

Schenk und denn Sieg das ist wesentlich Preiswerter


----------



## wadelwunder (6. Juni 2008)

welches ist eigentlich die knifligste abfahrt? Kreuth? Wollte heute nochmal Reifentest fahren...


----------



## wallberg (6. Juni 2008)

Der "wildere" ist der vom Waidberg übern H2 nach Kreuth Ortsmitte, 3km, felsig, wurzlig, a bisserl batzig, eine Holzbrücke (rutschig) und a paar Engstellen, aber für einen BIKER auch bei Regen schöner als Asphalt und Forststraße.
Komme gerade von der A Runde, Regen hat aufgehört, wird etwas heller, 14°C...
wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobo (6. Juni 2008)

@wallberg
na wenn der H2 der "wildere" Trail ist, dann passt das schon  Den bin ich schon gefahren vor 2 Wochen und fand den nur am Einstieg bazig, und klar das Brücklein ist etwas tückisch. Insgesamt ein echt flowiger und vor allem schön langer Trail 

Ich habe jetzt mehr Bedenken gehabt vom Wallberg runter wg den schlammigen Passagen, was ich von vielen Seiten vernehme, aber ist ja dann doch eher halb so wild?


----------



## maxa (6. Juni 2008)

Die Abfahrt vom Wallberg ist eigentlich nur bazig, o.k. ziemlich bazig, aber technisch nicht schwierig.
Die Abfahrt vom Waidberg ist mit etwas vorsicht zu geniessen, da dort die Steine allesamt rund und rutschig sind, auch noch nach 1 Woche sonnenschein.


----------



## wadelwunder (6. Juni 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> meinst du den Bandscheibentrail vom Weidberg runter?
> oder welchen meinst du nach Kreuth?
> vom SEtzberg geht es auch nach Kreuth, genauso vom Weidberg runter. nach Kreuth



Na welcher auch immer am Sonntag gefahren wird. Bin gestern die Rodelpiste runter und dann aber auf den Asphalt zu Wallbergstation abgebogen. Kenne also die Abfahrt richtung Kreuth noch nicht. Frage nochmal gaanz generell: Welche Abfahrt auf der D ist am tückischsten? Welche lohnt sich vorher mal zu fahren? Hab nur noch heute ne kleine Runde, morgen Ruhetag.


----------



## wadelwunder (6. Juni 2008)

maxa schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt vom Wallberg ist eigentlich nur bazig, o.k. ziemlich bazig, aber technisch nicht schwierig.
> Die Abfahrt vom Waidberg ist mit etwas vorsicht zu geniessen, da dort die Steine allesamt rund und rutschig sind, auch noch nach 1 Woche sonnenschein.



Bin nicht wirklich Ortskundig: Wo ist der Waidberg?


----------



## wadelwunder (6. Juni 2008)

OK, Also Rodelpiste klar, danach geht's links richtung was auch immer und dann irgendwo runter. Frage nochmals: Was ist da am Anspruchvollsten (technisch):
 vom Wallberg runter nach der Rodelpiste (hab gehört irgendein Walsdtrail runter) oder irgendwas anderes. Habe nur noch einen Trainingstag und möchte gerne das anspruchvollste Stück der D fahren. Also bitte: was ist der anspruchvollste Teil (bergab) der gesamten Strecke.
Danke.


----------



## wadelwunder (6. Juni 2008)

Frage zur Reifenwahl: Wenn ich mit meinem Reifen die Rodelbahn gut runtergekommen bin und auch den Höhenlauf (nicht in die Strecke integriert, geht von der oberen Wallbergstation zur Unteren. Wanderpfad). Komme ich dann mit dem Reifen auf der Strecke zurecht, oder kommen da härtere Dinger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxa (6. Juni 2008)

nein, richtig hard sind die vielen Höhenmeter


----------



## Schusi (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ihr macht mich komplett kirre mit der Reifenwahl. Ich habe nix anders als Racing Ralph  ....werde damit die Strecke C irgendwie runterhoppeln und freue mich auf ein dreckiges, lustiges und stimmungsvolles Rennen.

Viele Grüße und Euch allen viel Erfolg
Schusi


----------



## wadelwunder (6. Juni 2008)

ist doch ein super reifen, werd ich auch nehmen. oder doch ff


----------



## GiselaMakowski (6. Juni 2008)

wadelwunder schrieb:


> Also bitte: was ist der anspruchvollste Teil (bergab) der gesamten Strecke.
> Danke.



Über die glitschigen Steine besagten Waidberg runter. Aber was soll's, bergab gwinnst eh nix, aber auf den letzten drei Anstiegen auf der D-Strecke, da gwinnst Zeit ...


----------



## spessarter (6. Juni 2008)

... cu am Sonntag! 

Ich bin letztes Jahr bei Spessart-Bike in Frammersbach die Wildwasserabfahrten mit dem Racing Ralf runtergekommen, da packe ich das am Tegernsee mit den Nobby Nic locker.

Hals und Beinbruch!


----------



## maxa (7. Juni 2008)

na wart mal ab, wenns morgen regnet, dann hast du wildwasser  mit schlamm vermischt.


----------



## klogrinder (7. Juni 2008)

Stand Bad Wiessee 8:40Uhr:
13°C Regen und der Wallberg ist nicht zu sehen


----------



## schlaffe wade (7. Juni 2008)

mädels, beten !
 lt. wetterbericht hört es heute im lauf des nachmittags / abends auf mit regen, morgen trocken bis 20 C. 

gutes rennen !


----------



## Compagnon (7. Juni 2008)

Im Norden Deutschlands vielleicht, mein Wetterbericht sagt was völlig anderes. Das gute aber ist: in den letzten 10 Tagen konnte man sich hier auf den Wetterbericht selbst für den nächsten Tag überhaupt nicht verlassen, insofern ist die Vorhersage Regen vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht


----------



## gaggo (7. Juni 2008)

....soll aber frostfrei bleiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GiselaMakowski (7. Juni 2008)

maxa schrieb:


> na wart mal ab, wenns morgen regnet, dann hast du wildwasser  mit schlamm vermischt.




Dasaufen wer'ma ned - hat ja jeder zwei Rettungsreifen am Radl!


----------



## maxa (7. Juni 2008)

hey schlaffe wade, welchen wetterdienst nimmst den du so in anspruch .


----------



## klogrinder (7. Juni 2008)

Stand Bad Wiessee 14:27Uhr
kein Regen, bedeckt, vereinzelt kommt blauer Himmel durch, 16,5°C
das wird Mädels


----------



## maxa (7. Juni 2008)

Hey Alex, biste morgen dabei ???
Wenn ja, welche Strecke.


----------



## schlaffe wade (7. Juni 2008)

@maxa + compagnon: na, regnet´s noch ?  

bei mir hier ist es mittlerweile trocken....


----------



## maxa (7. Juni 2008)

Also bei mir zu Hause, Münchner Norden scheint grad die Sonne. 
Aber da wird ja morgen nicht gefahren.


----------



## schlaffe wade (7. Juni 2008)

so, jetzt mal im ernst: war grade nochmals mit dem trekker unterwegs, es ist reichlich siffig und batzig, eher trocken von oben. aber: leicht windig, wolken, sonnenschein und weltuntergang wechseln im 5 min. takt.
 mit einer guten portion massl werden wir morgen nicht naß (von oben).

allen ein gutes gelingen !


----------



## klogrinder (7. Juni 2008)

Bad Wiessee Stand 18:51 Uhr
Blauer Himmel im Wechsel mit Wolken, Sonne kommt durch
Wallberg ist größtenteils zu sehen, 18°C
Schön aufessen heute Kameraden


----------



## bikertom (7. Juni 2008)

Hi zusammen,

bin noch am überlegen welche Strecke ich morgen fahre. Sind eigentlich irgendwelche nenneswerte Trails auf der Strecke B? 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaggo (7. Juni 2008)

bikertom schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> bin noch am überlegen welche Strecke ich morgen fahre. Sind eigentlich irgendwelche nenneswerte Trails auf der Strecke B?
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Hallo Tom,

ja da ist ein trail; angeblich knapp einen km lang. Mir kommt er subjektiv länger vor. 

Der trail ist ziemlich patzig (matschig) vor allem nach dem Starkregen der letzten 24 Stunden und hat ein paar Wurzeln und Steine auf denen man ausrutschen könnte. Aber generell schon fahrbar.








































Und jetzt kommt das Beste: Du darfst diesen trail bike tragend bzw. -schiebend, und wenn vor Dir nicht gerade zig biker Dein Fortkommen behindern, im Laufschritt absolvieren.

Wie ich dieses Stück verabscheue, können sich alle, die es aus dem Wettbewerb kennen, wahrscheinlich vorstellen.

Viel Spass!


----------



## pug304 (7. Juni 2008)

bikertom schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> bin noch am überlegen welche Strecke ich morgen fahre. Sind eigentlich irgendwelche nenneswerte Trails auf der Strecke B?
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Du fährst gefälligst die D, sonst trete ich aus dem Team aus  

grüsse und bis morgen

Bodo


----------



## wadelwunder (8. Juni 2008)

war echt ne geile Veranstaltung . Was für ne Schlammschlacht Wetter hat auch gepasst. Einfach immer wieder ein geiler event. Tat ja auch mal gut ein paar zu überholen (als wir in die A-Fahrer reingeprallt sind)


----------



## maxa (8. Juni 2008)

Da geb ich dir vollkommen recht Wadelwunder.
War von Anfang bis Ende ein absoluter Traumtag.

Nochmal ein dickes Lob  an Wallberg und Co.

Ihr habt wirklich alles so gemacht, wie man sich einen Marathon nur wünschen kann   

Leider wieder 1 Jahr bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## Compagnon (8. Juni 2008)

Lob Lob Lob
Aber 2 Gartenschläuche zum Radlputzen für 1600 Biken nach so einer Schlammschlacht auf den Trails waren ein absoluter Witz


----------



## pug304 (8. Juni 2008)

Respekt an Wallberg und Kollegen! Perfekt organisiert!!

Die Wallberg-Abfahrt in der Form wird bestimmt mein "Liebling" werden. Da sind die Kameraden reihenweise flach dahergekommen. Übler Batz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michaelMUC (8. Juni 2008)

Da schliess ich mich auch an, super Veranstaltung!

Und da oute ich mich lieber mal nicht als A-Fahrer


----------



## Augustiner1328 (8. Juni 2008)

Wie immer top veranstaltung 
vorallem der petrus war von oben gnädig und in einigen hotels hätten wir für die schlamm packung richtig kohle abdrücken müssen 
das mit dem bike waschen kriegen die auch noch in den griff


----------



## gaggo (8. Juni 2008)

@ WALLBERG

Tolle Organisation und kompetente Helfer allerorten!

So wird ein MTB-Marathon beispielhaft veranstaltet. (bike-wash gilt nich)

Bei Euch sollte SOG-EVENTS ihr Praktikum absolvieren.

Vielen Dank und weiter so!


----------



## spooky817 (8. Juni 2008)

ich schliess mich an, war ein super Event... und Wetter war praechtig!

Weiss jemand wo fotos zu finden sein werden???


----------



## Augustiner1328 (8. Juni 2008)

fotos auf www.sportograf.com 
sind aber noch nicht online


----------



## ]:-> (8. Juni 2008)

o.g. gibt es absolut nix hinzuzufügen *immernoch schlamm in den ohren hab* 
und die trails  



wadelwunder schrieb:


> [...] Tat ja auch mal gut ein paar zu überholen (als wir in die A-Fahrer reingeprallt sind)


uff, das war übel - zum glück ham' die andern das schreien übernommen  

na dann, 
bis nächstes jahr


----------



## wallberg (9. Juni 2008)

Dank an Euch alle,
ein Marahon ist nur gut, wenn auch die Teilnehmer gut sind, und Ihr wart toll, auf allen Strecken! Alle gut drauf, geduldig wenn´s gedauert hat (waschen der Räder....) und tapfer auch wenn´s nicht mehr ging! Wir hatte saumäßig Glück mit dem Wetter, der Dank geht nach oben-.

Alles in allem sind wir sehr zufrieden, nehem gerade die Fehler und Probleme der Veranstaltung auf, um diese 2009 abzustellen!

Nochmals Danke für die rege teilnahme, Eure Mitteilungen, Sorgen, Wünsche und auch Euren Ärger der bis dato sehr milde ausfiel -.

Ich fahre die Tage die Strecke nochmals mit Hänger ab, um die letzten Spuren zu beseitigen, wär schön Euch im Tal mal wieder zu sehen!

wallberg


----------



## mountainbike (9. Juni 2008)

ja was soll ich nur sagen? geil geil geil   

tegernsee ist und bleibt halt mein lieblingsrennen 

(florian, wie bei der nudelparty gesagt, wenn ich nur eins fahren kann im jahr - hier fahr ich )

trotzt der witterung der tage vor dem rennen, eine tolle strecke! nette streckenposten, nette helfer, super organisation - und: der draht zum wettergott einfach bestens 

freu mich auf nächstes jahr. viele grüße aus norbayern
bergpeter
(nur die flaschen waren nicht so ideal  )


----------



## philsyncro (9. Juni 2008)

erkältung letzte woche,schlechtes gefühl im bauch am morgen, am ersten berg (und danach noch vier mal) "aufgeben"  im kopf, schlammpackung den wallbergritt runter, 1,5 h langsamer als letztes jahr... oh mann, trotzdem durchgebissen.

aber trotzdem, oder genau deswegen: GEIL !!! die vorfreude auf die abfahrt hat mich die berge packen lassen ;-)

super engagement der verpflegungshelfer, top ambiente, super orga. 

nur die sony-fläschchen sind murks (kunsstoff des verschlusses auch nach mehrmaligem reinigen bitter, auslauf undicht)...

und die freundin durfte ihr erstes rennen in so einem top umfeld absolvieren.

bis zum nächsten jahr !


----------



## Gerhard S. (9. Juni 2008)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Der beste Marathon in Bayern!!!

Gruß
Gerhard

Eins muss ich doch loswerden. Leider gab es keine Siegerehrung  für die AK Platzierten. Das war letztes jahr besser! Dafür gab es aber schöne Medaillen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxa (9. Juni 2008)

Wieso, auf welcher Strecke hättest du denn beklatscht werden wollen. 

Das hat doch erst geheissen, das die geehrt werden, oder habe ich mich da verhört.

Schade für diejenigen.


----------



## Horstelix (9. Juni 2008)

Servus,

das war überhaupt mein erster Marathon und ich kann nur sagen:    

Nächstes Jahr komm ich wieder


----------



## teppiche (9. Juni 2008)

Servus,

super Organisation...sitze hier in der Arbeit vorm PC und weiss noch nicht, wie ich jetzt gleich aufstehen und zum Essen gehen soll ;-) 
Bin bei der Wiesenabfahrt einmal unfreiwillig abgestiegen, konnte aber gut mit der Stirn und der Oberlippe im Schlamm abbremsen ;-) 

(@Muskelkater)


----------



## maxa (9. Juni 2008)

Dann postet doch mal die Startnummern, damit man auch weiss, mit wem man es zu tun hatte.


----------



## Meridaracer (9. Juni 2008)

Meine war die C252 und war bei den Abfahrten ständig am meckern das ich Berg hoch fahren möchte.


----------



## mountainbike (9. Juni 2008)

und was ist mit den "reifen-diskutierern"?

da hört man gar nix mehr 

haben mich auch schon ganz wuschig gemacht   aber hab mich dann doch auf meine bereifung (speed king / race king) verlassen und es war richtig


----------



## Meridaracer (9. Juni 2008)

Reifen OK! (hatte gleiche Kombination).
Aber meine Handgelenke kann ich mir neu kaufen. Die tun immer noch höllisch weh von diesen blöden Abfahrten. Hab da sau viel Zeit liegen lassen.


----------



## maxa (9. Juni 2008)

Komisch, bei der Waidbergabfahrt haben einige ganz schön gekrochen mit den Trockenracemänteln.
Ebenso bei der Abfahrt vom Wallberg. Da war für einige nur noch die Hoffnung nicht irgendwo abzuschmieren.

D198

Fahren kann man mit jedem Reifen, die Frage ist nur wie.


----------



## Meridaracer (9. Juni 2008)

Na schnell kamm ich runter, aber nur bis mir die Flossen schmerzten. Und das mit dem abschmieren hielt sich auch in Grenzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philsyncro (9. Juni 2008)

C150  bitte nicht in die ergebnisliste schaun...
ich hab andersrum gemeckert, wollt lieber runter als rauf.

ich hatte die big bettys drauf, die haben mir bergab mim speed recht gut geholfen - was auch an der tegernsee´er schlammpackung zu erkennen war. 

gruß phil

und: nächstes jahr triningslager im frühjahr!


----------



## carbonracer (9. Juni 2008)

Ich kann mich allen hier nur anschließen. Es gab ÜBERHAUPT NIX zu beanstanden. Alles war von vorn bis hinten perfekt. Ich hatte einen heiden Spass. Das Wetter war dann noch das i-Tüpfelchen. Ich fand die Startordnung und daraus resultierende Problemlosigkeit auf dem Trail einfach genial.

Die Streckenwahl war ja noch nie wirklich schlecht. Nur die >2000hm wären auf C dieses Jahr zuviel für mich. Deswegen nur B. Nächstes Mal mehr Training und dann wieder C 

Übrigens fand ich das Starter-Pack auch richtig geil mit den PowerBars und dem hochwertigen Adidas-Shirt.

Fazit:   

P.S.: Sowas von Danke an die Orga und die vielen netten und kompetenten Helfer allerorts! Ich kann nicht aufhören zu betonen, dass das nicht im geringsten selbstverständlich und doch so wichtig für den perfekten Ablauf eines Events wie diesem ist. Also: Danke, danke, danke! . Auch an dich, walberg, dass du uns hier so auf dem laufenden gehalten hast und dass du mir vor dem Rennen noch so fix mit der gebrochnen Speiche geholfen hast.

P.P.S.: B54


----------



## Schusi (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

Das war wirklich ein super Tag. Danke an die gesamte Orga    

Bis auf die berühmt-berüchtige Rodelbahn hatte ich auch keine Probleme. Wenn man sich so als Letzte (gefühlt) runterackert, ist halt kein rettender Grashalm mehr vorhanden. Da war das Reifenprofil dann auch schon völlig egal.  

Viele Grüße
Schusi
C151


----------



## pug304 (9. Juni 2008)

Gerhard S. schrieb:


> Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Der beste Marathon in Bayern!!!
> 
> Gruß
> Gerhard
> ...



herzlichen Glückwunsch zum dritten Platz AK auf der A-Strecke, Gerhard! Dafür haste eine schöne Plakette bekommen, und die Bilder unser "eigenen Siegesfeier" kommen auch noch 

PS: ich korrgiere! Glückwunsch zum 2. Platz in der AK!

nochmal PS: auch Dir, Tina, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum zweiten Platz in der AK auf Runde A!!! ist ja peinlich dass ich das im Original Post vergessen habe


----------



## klogrinder (9. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß schon warum mich dieses Heimrennen vor 2 Jahren mit dem Marathonvirus infiziert hat, immer wieder perfekt diese Veranstaltung 
Gruß
Tobi
B55

EDITWallberg: Seh grad dass ich auf der B die Regionalwertung gewonnen hab, bin relativ früh weg, hab ich da irgendwas verpasst?Medaille oder ähnliches?


----------



## teppiche (9. Juni 2008)

C66 ....;-) aber nicht auf die Platzierung schauen....
nur soviel....vor mir sind reichlich die Batzabfahrten runtergefahren......bei mir wars schon richtig tief...schon fast ein Hohlweg 
Aber sensationell lustig ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Compagnon (9. Juni 2008)

Bei mir sind vorher gut 100 runter, und die Wege waren schon in diesem Zustand. Das waren wohl die vielen Streckenbesichtiger...

Lobeshymnen auf das Starterpaket sind aber sicher übertrieben, bei mir war nämlich gar nichts drin (Shirt gab's keins mehr). Aber: ich hab die Nudeln am Abend vorher noch mitgenommen, und dieses Essen war wie ich finde von besonders guter Qualität (nicht der Plastikschüsseln-verkochte-Soßenbrei wie so oft)


----------



## jensi94 (9. Juni 2008)

Wieder eine sehr gute Veranstaltung  
Einen Kritikpunkt habe ich aber doch  
Eine Verpflegung ( Getränke ) am Wallberg oben wäre sinnvoll.


----------



## Tobi-161 (9. Juni 2008)

Ich schließe mich an, alles Pefekt!

Nur eine kleine bitte hätte ich bezüglich d. Streckensicherung. Auf dem Flachstück (bin D gefahren) kam man ein paar mal an Schranken vorbei. Die waren zwar offen, aber die Stütze die die Schranke im geschlossenen Zustand  in der Waagerechten hält, war völlig ungesichert und freistehend. Wir sind da im Pulk gefahren und einer vor mir wäre beinahe im falschen Moment ein wenig aus dem Windschatten gefahren. Ich will gar nicht darüber nachdenken wie es denjenigen oder uns zerlegt hätte. Am besten 3-4 Pylonen schräg hinstellen sodass man nur eine Seite nutzen kann. Danke!

Ansonsten bis zum nächsten Jahr, behaltet die Strecke bitte so bei, mir den letzten 15km hab ich noch ne Rechnung offen   





mountainbike schrieb:


> ...
> (nur die flaschen waren nicht so ideal ...




Ach... und ich hab mich schon gefragt ob ich zu blöd bin ohne sabbern zu trinken. Aus meiner Flasche gings aber wunderbar 




Meridaracer schrieb:


> Reifen OK! (hatte gleiche Kombination).
> Aber meine Handgelenke kann ich mir neu kaufen. Die tun immer noch höllisch weh von diesen blöden Abfahrten. Hab da sau viel Zeit liegen lassen.



Tat in der Tat  sehr weh! Aber mein Zeitverlust viel geringer aus als erwartet


----------



## Augustiner1328 (9. Juni 2008)

pug304 schrieb:


> herzlichen Glückwunsch zum dritten Platz AK auf der A-Strecke, Gerhard! Dafür haste eine schöne Plakette bekommen, und die Bilder unser "eigenen Siegesfeier" kommen auch noch




stimmt nicht gerhard ist zweiter der jahrgang vom sieger AK3.....vinzenz bader altenau passt nicht der ist 91ger nicht 61ger

gruß wolfgang von der rsg werdenfels 

P.S B267


----------



## GiselaMakowski (9. Juni 2008)

War heuer zum erstenmal dabei und kann mich dem Lob nur anschließen: Top organisiert, coole Strecke (besonders die Trepperl beim Umfahren der Schießanlage auf der D-Strecke). Den Batz hatte ich mir nach den vielen Regenfällen noch schlimmer vorgestellt als er letztlich war. Nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder!
Und: das erste Preisgeld meines Lebens kassiert!   

Giselle
D58


----------



## OrlandoMTB (9. Juni 2008)

giselle schrieb:


> Und: das erste Preisgeld meines Lebens kassiert!
> 
> Giselle
> D58



Das haste Dir verdient, bist ja echt ganz stark gefahren.  (waren zur gleichen Zeit am Wallberganstieg)

Flo
D32


----------



## schleifstein (10. Juni 2008)

Auch ich fand die Veranstaltung absolut gelungen dieses Jahr.  

Bin auch die letzten beide Jahre am Start gewesen und denke, dass das MTB Festival Tegernseer Tal einfach zu den besten Rennen in Süddeutschland gehört !

Respekt vor der Leistung der Organisatoren, die jährlich deutlich ansteigende Teilnehmerzahl so super in den Griff zu bekommen  . 

Einzig die Essensausgabe nach dem Rennen sollte meines Erachtens beim nä Mal optimiert werden, d.h. an mind. zwei verschiedenen Ständen erfolgen, die Schlange war ja teilweise 50 Meter lang. Ein paar Tische und Bänke mehr vielleicht noch, dann wärs perfekt. 

Die Keramik-Medaillen der AK-Wertung sind auch sehr schön anzusehen !  Allerdings fände ich AK-Siegerehrungen, wie auch bei diversen anderen Rennen der Fall, auf jeden Fall wünschenswert.

LG Stephan A86


----------



## wallberg (10. Juni 2008)

Klasse gefahren, Danke!

wallberg!


----------



## wallberg (10. Juni 2008)

Wird notiert!

Danke.

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (10. Juni 2008)

War angedacht, dachten aber aufgrund der Temperaturen nicht nötig, stelle Dir 2009 was rauf!

wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (10. Juni 2008)

Gerne, freut mich zu hören, war ein geiler Tag, werde die Tage allein nochmal alles abfahren, endlich wieder auf dem Bike und nicht im Jeep!

wallberg


----------



## Gerhard S. (10. Juni 2008)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> stimmt nicht gerhard ist zweiter der jahrgang vom sieger AK3.....vinzenz bader altenau passt nicht der ist 91ger nicht 61ger
> 
> gruß wolfgang von der rsg werdenfels
> 
> P.S B267



Tasächlich! Die Ergebnisliste ist korrigiert. Juchu ich bin 2ter 
Gruß
Gerhard A188


----------



## sekt88 (10. Juni 2008)

The organization is great.

I find the local inhabitants to be rude, obnoxious and "kinderunfreundlich."
There were a few "Rentners" there that I wanted to punch in the face they were so rude to my children. Also, forget about speaking German. 

For these reasons I didn´t ride this year. I despise the locals.


----------



## The Tretschwein (10. Juni 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Jeder ist für sein Dreck verantwortlich!


----------



## maxa (10. Juni 2008)

klaus, was war mit dir los ???

keine lust gehabt.


----------



## The Tretschwein (10. Juni 2008)

genau! Freundin aus Graz war da...Pfronten fällt auch raus..fahre in Kleinzell hinter Linz.


----------



## maxa (10. Juni 2008)

Hast du schon die österreichische Lizens gezogen. 

Schade mit Pfronten.


----------



## Sundance (11. Juni 2008)

geil wars.....absolut perfekte organisation....besser kann man es wohl kaum machen.....

naechstes mal geh ich dann ausgeschlafen und mit einem Ht an den start.

gruß sundance

wo ist denn das naechste lohnenswerte rennen? Irgendwie hab ich bock auf mehr


----------



## zauberer# (11. Juni 2008)

Pfronten in 10 Tagen

http://www.mtb-marathon-pfronten.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxa (11. Juni 2008)

start nr. vergessen. wir wollen doch nicht so anonüm bleiben, damit wir beim nächsten mal wissen, wen wir überholt haben.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (12. Juni 2008)

Super Veranstaltung, Klasse Marathon.
Konnte mich gar nicht erinnern, dass der Wallberg so viele Kehren hat.
Komme nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder.

C177

Gruß

PS: Hatte mit meinen Conti Mountain King 2.2 keinerlei Probleme


----------



## Tobi-161 (12. Juni 2008)

maxa schrieb:


> start nr. vergessen. wir wollen doch nicht so anonüm bleiben, damit wir beim nächsten mal wissen, wen wir überholt haben.



d104

mich dürfte einige gesehen haben, erst hab ich überholt, dann die anderen


----------



## Gerhard S. (17. Oktober 2008)

Der Termin für die 2009er Auflage am Tegernsee steht mit dem 6/7.Juni. 
Dummerweise findet da gleichzeitig der DM Marathon in Garmisch statt.

Wallberg wo bist du? Ich denke hier sollte die Terminplanung nochmal überdacht werden.


Schönes Bikewochenende

Gruß
Gerhard


----------



## Tobi-161 (17. Oktober 2008)

find ich auch saublöd! wieso gehen die einfach auf den Tegernsee-Termin?! 

Würd gern beides fahren... aber ich würd so fast zum Tegernsee tendieren. Die Alpen sind zwar auch herrlich, aber die Strecke am See war schon super und das Drumrum perfekt organisiert und die Infrastruktur ist auch "bequem kompakt"


----------



## RCC03-Biker (17. Oktober 2008)

Das ist ja jetzt wirklich bescheiden. Wollte nächstes Jahr auch wieder beide fahren.
Aber so werd ich eher den Tegernsee Marathon fahrn.
Hab eigentlich gedacht, dass ich vor 1-2 Monaten gelesen hätte, dass das Bike Festival in Garmisch wieder Ende Mai 2009 statt findet. 
Da war aber no nix mit DM dabei gestanden.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augustiner1328 (17. Oktober 2008)

Garmisch wird am Samstag sein Tegernsee am Sonntag

mir stinkt es auch das beide am gleichen we sind es muss bei der garmischer termimwahl irgendwie mit der DM zusammenhängen... 

werde beide fahren garmisch ist ja heimspiel


----------



## maxa (17. Oktober 2008)

hey augustiner,

mach die in Gap mal rund wegen dem bescheuerten Termin


----------



## GiselaMakowski (17. Oktober 2008)

Meine Wahl fällt eindeutig auf Tegernsee, klare Sache. Garmísch muss ich in meinem fortgeschrittenen Alter aus Regenerationsgründen dann leider bleiben lassen.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (17. Oktober 2008)

hey maxa

hab ich schon 
die antwort vom wimmberger war da Garmisch am samstag ist können doch beide veranstaltungen davon profitieren....was immer das heisen mag


----------



## Tobi-161 (17. Oktober 2008)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> hey maxa
> 
> hab ich schon
> die antwort vom wimmberger war da Garmisch am samstag ist können doch beide veranstaltungen davon profitieren....was immer das heisen mag



das glauben die doch selber nicht?! Die nehmen sich gegenseitig die Leute weg. Die glauben wohl nur weils um die DM geht rennen jetzt alle automatisch nach Garmisch? Wenns am Tegernsee net gemütlich wär vielleicht, aber was die letztes Jahr geboten haben  Ich glaube kaum 
Gut ein paar harte fahren beides, aber der Rest wird sich aufteilen. Wie wird man ja sehen


----------



## The Tretschwein (20. Oktober 2008)

DM in Garmisch? GEIL


----------



## Treksau (20. Oktober 2008)

Der Termin ist absolut besch...

@The Tretschwein: Fährst beides?


----------



## The Tretschwein (20. Oktober 2008)

Treksau schrieb:


> Der Termin ist absolut besch...
> 
> @The Tretschwein: Fährst beides?



Andre ich fahr keine depperte Cupwertung mehr. Ergo nur Garmisch.
evtl hab ich bis dahin schon eine weite Anreise..........hoffentlich


----------



## wallberg (21. Oktober 2008)

Servus beinand,
versuchen gerade zu klären warum Garmisch den Termin derart unglücklich gelegt hat,
äußerst schlecht für beide Events! Zudem richtet Garmisch die DM *DER SPARKASSEN *aus und nicht die DM Marathon wie ich der Ausschreibung entnehmen konnte, man sollte somit zumindest Mitarbeiter einer Sparkasse sein - da hat derzeit zumindest der/die ein oder andere Investmentberater genügend Zeit für die Vorbereitung...

Ich melde mich, wenn´s was zu berichten gibt.

Optimal wär halt da unser Termin seit Juni 2008 steht wenn Garmisch eine Woche früher oder später loslegt, so könnte mancher weitgereister Biker/in in einer Woche zwei Marathons in einer Ecke fahren - fänd ich Klasse.

wallberg


----------



## The Tretschwein (21. Oktober 2008)

ah geh? Sparkassen DM.....san de deppert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbike (21. Oktober 2008)

für mich steht tegernsee eh immer an erster stelle

(zudem hab ich schon mein quartier über jahre gebucht )


ja flo, wenns schon nicht mehr mit dem b"ä"nkertum klappt, versuchen die es wohl  jetzt mal auf dem mountainbike


----------



## Augustiner1328 (21. Oktober 2008)

wallberg schrieb:


> Servus beinand,
> versuchen gerade zu klären warum Garmisch den Termin derart unglücklich gelegt hat,
> äußerst schlecht für beide Events! Zudem richtet Garmisch die DM *DER SPARKASSEN *aus und nicht die DM Marathon wie ich der Ausschreibung entnehmen konnte, man sollte somit zumindest Mitarbeiter einer Sparkasse sein - da hat derzeit zumindest der/die ein oder andere Investmentberater genügend Zeit für die Vorbereitung...
> 
> ...



bist du da sicher die haben nämlich noch die 2008 ausschreibung drin und heuer war in gap die DM der Sparkassen auf der mittleren Strecke 


Termin 2009 Deutsche Meisterschaften MTB-Maraton, Lizenz und
Hobby, Samstag, 06.06.2009 Start im Garmischer Zentrum 
da steht nix nur von Sparkasse 


mir ist es eh wurscht ich fahr beides ist gutes training für die trans germany ende juni.....


----------



## ]:-> (21. Oktober 2008)

oh, da wollt ich mich doch 09 auch mal nach Garmisch wagen 

Naja, Tegernsee ist gesetzt, mit der C-Strecke (bitte ned Ändern) hab ich noch 4:59 min Abzurechnen 
Und bei der Tollen Orga gibts bei mir auch so absolut keine Zweifel wohin ich geh'.


----------



## GiselaMakowski (21. Oktober 2008)

]:->;5231679 schrieb:
			
		

> oh, da wollt ich mich doch 09 auch mal nach Garmisch wagen
> 
> Naja, Tegernsee ist gesetzt, mit der C-Strecke (bitte ned Ändern) hab ich noch 4:59 min Abzurechnen
> Und bei der Tollen Orga gibts bei mir auch so absolut keine Zweifel wohin ich geh'.



Bei mir auch nicht, Garmisch ist weit, weit, weit drunter! Ganz weit!


----------



## Fusion-Racer (21. Oktober 2008)

Mich wunderts eh, dass die DM an Garmisch gegeangen ist!
Nach den ganzen Orga-Problemen und den nicht vorhandenen Zuschauer bzw. Desinteresse der Garmischer an dem Bike-Event 

Wenns so bleibt, fahre ich Tegernsee!


----------



## GiselaMakowski (21. Oktober 2008)

Wahrscheinlich sinds gar ned die Deutschen Meisterschaften sondern der Dödel-Marathon!


----------



## wallberg (22. Oktober 2008)

OK, die haben die DM wohl wirklich (Nicht nur Sparkasse) und werden auch mit dem Termin nicht weichen wie´s aussieht. Schade, manches Nordlicht hätte so entspannt in einer Woche Bikeurlaub zwei schöne Marathons abgreifen können - das hätte auch dem Tourismus gedient...

Unsere Orga läuft bereits, erste Meldungen bestätigt, Sponsorengespräche laufen....

Wir wollens wieder besser machen.

wallberg

PS:


----------



## mountainbike (22. Oktober 2008)

hallo wallberg,

beim weiterklicken auf eurer seite "...mehr infos zum festival..." hab ich probleme mit euerer seite

geht nicht weiter!

gruß peter


----------



## quax_bruch (22. Oktober 2008)

Sollten doch einfach eine Kombistrecke anbieten, Garmisch und Tegernsee zusammen, das wäre was ...

bei mir wirds auch auf alle Fälle Tegernsee, ist einfach die interessantere Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxa (22. Oktober 2008)

GAP ist kein Vergleich zu Tegernsee, deshalb ist Tegernsee mehr als der Favorit.


----------



## The Tretschwein (22. Oktober 2008)

hmm ich wanke @ maxa! 
Kann dir den Sieg nicht überlassen


----------



## maxa (22. Oktober 2008)

ich glaube das wird nicht passieren.
wenn du nicht mitfährst, schiebe ich mich zumindest 1 Platz nach vorne.


----------



## The Tretschwein (22. Oktober 2008)

hmm oder ich fahre in Bad Mitterndorf den Grimming Marathon....www.mountainbike-challenge.at. noch besser


----------



## mountainbike (22. Oktober 2008)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> hmm oder ich fahre in Bad Mitterndorf den Grimming Marathon....www.mountainbike-challenge.at. noch besser




...und du bist näher bei deiner freundin


----------



## The Tretschwein (22. Oktober 2008)

jo und die will wieder gewinnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbike (22. Oktober 2008)

aha - fixes madl!

aber wehe du gibst ihr windschatten, gelle


----------

